# 04/24 - Raw Discussion Thread - He Did The Mash, He Did The Monster Mash, The Monster Mash



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *WWE Raw preview, April 24, 2017: No one is safe from The Monster Among Men*
> 
> After laying waste to several Raw Superstars, Braun Strowman destroyed Big Show — and the ring itself — in this past Monday’s massive main event. With Roman Reigns waiting to seek retribution against The Monster Among Men at WWE Payback, what havoc will Strowman wreak on Raw?


*Braun Strowman can’t be stopped*












> The Golden Truth. Kalisto. Big Show. The ring itself. None were spared this past Monday on Raw, as Braun Strowman ripped through the red brand with reckless abandon, demanding competition after brutally injuring Roman Reigns the previous week. The World’s Largest Athlete was seemingly the only Superstar who could stand up to The Monster Among Men, and now that he’s been defeated, it looks as though Strowman’s onslaught will continue — at least until Roman Reigns battles the goliath at WWE Payback.
> 
> But The Big Dog is hardly at 100 percent, having suffered cracked ribs and a separated shoulder at the hands of Strowman. If Reigns is unable to defeat the juggernaut next Sunday night on WWE Network, what might that mean for Team Red?


*Alexa Bliss closes in on the Raw Women’s Title*












> In front of her hometown crowd at The Ohio State University this past Monday night, Alexa Bliss defeated Sasha Banks, Mickie James and Nia Jax to earn the opportunity to face Bayley for the Raw Women’s Championship at WWE Payback in The Huggable One’s hometown of San Jose, Calif.
> 
> The Wicked Witch of WWE would like nothing more than to humiliate Bayley in the titleholder’s backyard, and given Alexa’s penchant for mind games, she’ll be looking to wage some serious psychological warfare this Monday night. Is Bayley ready for what this devious Raw newcomer has in store?


*Will The Miz retaliate against Dean Ambrose?*












> It’s not necessarily a good idea to prod someone as unstable as Intercontinental Champion Dean Ambrose, but that didn’t stop The Miz from grilling The Lunatic Fringe this past Monday night on “Miz TV,” belittling Ambrose’s career and questioning his legitimacy as a champion. As a result, Miz’s unpredictable talk show guest attacked The A-Lister and trashed the set, forcing the “must-see” Superstar to retreat.
> 
> There was no love lost between Ambrose and Miz on SmackDown LIVE, where Ambrose defeated the star of “The Marine 5: Battleground” for the Intercontinental Title back in January, and it’s clear that their rivalry has only escalated over time. Now that Ambrose has twice gotten the better of Miz since their move to Raw in the Superstar Shake-up, how will The A-Lister respond?


*Bray Wyatt brings true “Horror” to Raw*












> Raw’s Bray Wyatt isn’t letting the Superstar Shake-up keep him from tormenting WWE Champion Randy Orton on SmackDown LIVE. This past Monday night, The Eater of Worlds delivered his “Sermon to the Snake,” giving The Viper a taste of what awaits in the House of Horrors Match at WWE Payback.
> 
> “My House of Horrors will forever be the nightmare at the end of your dreams,” Wyatt told Orton. “And when I leave this House of Horrors, I will leave alone. But before I go, I am going to burn it to the ground with you inside. Come. Join me, Randy, in the fire where it all began, in the fire where it shall end. It all burns down here, Randy!”
> 
> Wyatt, forever changed after The Viper desecrated the resting place of Sister Abigail and reduced the Wyatt Family Compound to ashes, has yet to reveal exactly what will happen in the House of Horrors Match, but it could bode ill for the WWE Champion. As WWE Payback approaches, expect The Eater of Worlds to continue preying on Orton’s psyche, drawing the entire WWE Universe further into his twisted version of reality.


*Business gets “personal” between Seth Rollins and Samoa Joe*












> This past Monday night, Samoa Joe claimed that that when he debuted on Raw to assault Seth Rollins at Triple H’s request, The Architect was nothing more than a “designated target.” However, after watching Stephanie McMahon inadvertently sent through a table at ringside during Rollins’ victory over The Game at WrestleMania, Joe has declared that what happens during his match with The Kingslayer at WWE Payback will be “very, very personal.”
> 
> But it’s always been personal to Rollins, who was nearly sidelined for his second straight WrestleMania thanks to Joe. Although they’ll settle the score at WWE Payback, don’t be surprised if they throw down before then.
> 
> Don’t miss any of the action on Monday Night Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network.


:braun​


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*More Braun/Roman stuff please *


































:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

In all seriousness, what would it kayfabe take to kill Roman?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can Kalisto rise from the depths of the dumpster and regain his lost luster?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Strawman and Ramen? :tripsscust

I hope Jinder shows up and clowns both fools.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> In all seriousness, what would it kayfabe take to kill Roman?


:nash might work if all else fails :draper2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh, what a horrible photo of Dean, he looks super old there :lol

I bet Miz will beat him up this week cos Dean's had the advantage lately.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Only watching for Braun.

Only thing worth watching on this show. Absolute star in the making.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Found out a few mins ago this is the go home lol

Reigns to kill Strowman tonight, will only watch their YT segment


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855869364318470145
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855869364318470145
> :lmao
> :lmao
> :lmao


I guess it's official too :lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855872387795087361


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

John Cone needs to show up in a neckbrace :ha


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So we'll see Reigns come out of the dumpster then?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Kallisto.

:ha


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Raw been kicking Smackdown's ass pretty bad. And it doesn't look like it'll stop this week either.

Braun shoving Kalisto in another dumpster

:kobelol

This needs to main event the show. I expect Reigns to show up however.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Erik. said:


> So we'll see Reigns come out of the dumpster then?


:saul

You know it baby


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The main event should cross the fucking streams with a 6-man tag match with Austin Aries, Seth Rollins, and Jack Gallagher vs Neville, Perkins, and Joe.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855869364318470145
> :lmao
> :lmao
> :lmao


"Dammit, Kalisto! You're supposed to be a *non-english-speaking* Mexican!" :vince3


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Wanna bet Roman comes out and Dumps both Strowman and Kalisto in the Dumpster? :lol. Damn it Kalisto is main eventing dreams do come true!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Proof that Kalisto is in fact garbage:

- "Monsters have weaknesses, you are no monster." - so is he saying Strowman has NO weaknesses?
- "I'll reveal the kind of monster trash you are" - Wait, so he IS a monster?

I hope Strowman breaks him or half.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Raw been kicking Smackdown's ass pretty bad. And it doesn't look like it'll stop this week either.
> 
> Braun shoving Kalisto in another dumpster
> 
> ...


 All for nought, Raw's brand PPVs have sucked ass. I don't expect it to change with their best and arguably second best workers gone.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking forward to Raw tomorrow night! Raw's been good for the past 3 weeks and I love the entire roster. Keep on kicking ass. Zero complaints from this roster from top to bottom, even including the guys I'm not a fan of. They're all playing their roles well and are in the appropriate part of the card. No complaints for now.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Is Kalisto brain damaged? :HA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I haven't watched RAW in many a moon. Braun has brought me back and this dumpster match is what piqued my interest. :braun


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

every raw should be braun destroying everyone


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

HiddenFlaw said:


> every raw should be braun destroying everyone


Got Stone Cold over :draper2


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank God for Better Call Saul.

:saul


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

That tweet from Kalisto is a prime example of why he never and will never get mic time for the rest of his career.

With that being said, Kalisto is a good worker and sells well. It should be interesting to see him get destroyed for 8-10 minutes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gonna actually watch for the first time in forever. Where is RAW taking place?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Gonna actually watch for the first time in forever. Where is RAW taking place?


Sprint Center in Kansas City.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Looks like we'll see R2 save Kalisto. Yay?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Braun should set the dumpster on fire just in case Reigns is hiding inside:russo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I guess we can expect something like...

- Reigns will most likely show up during the dumpster match to confront Braun gaining the upper hand in some way since it seems like he is losing on Sunday
- Rollins/Joe segment could be a brawl since we already had a promo segment last week, neither needs to have a match today
- Owens probably shows up to confront Jericho or they have him cut a promo on Jericho in the same way Wyatt did to Balor
- I can see Kurt Angle holding a contract signing between Alexa and Bayley for their title match which then devolves into a brawl
- They will probably also make the IC title match between Ambrose and The Miz official

Should be a good RAW


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Natecore said:


> Thank God for Better Call Saul.
> 
> :saul


The best show on TV.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I like the idea of BRAUUUUUN just showing up and wrecking people who WWE don't care for


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to Braun dumping Kalisto in the trash. Strowman has been the highlight of Raw the last few weeks.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Seems like another ho-hum Raw.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

It would literally be epic to have Reigns rise out of the dumpster like Samoan Jesus:homer3


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Almost timeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Bliss to dethrone Bayley :heyman6


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Well, time to get ready for the entertainment.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

why waste 3 hours of your life when all you have to do is watch the youtube clips


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Reigns is gonna be in the dumpster isn't he?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

What is the possibility of Braun ending up in the dumpster by Reigns? His way to get the upper hand on Braun before if he loses to Braun in the actual match.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Ready for disappointment!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Stephanie is most likely going to return to stink up the place


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Alexa 
Sasha 
Miz 
Braun 

:mark:


----------



## P1Fan (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm looking forward to The Miz more than anything to be honest. Oh and hopefully some Broken hints from Matt!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

A dumpster match?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Raw bout to get BROKEN


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Time to get ready for the A show opcorn


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hope it's a good show tonight, especially since it's the last RAW before a PPV


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, ready to go is the RAW squad in position?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yay looking forward to seeing Dean, Seth & Roman tonight :mark:

Tuesday (cos I'm so far ahead timezone wise, Raw airs on Tuesdays here lol) is my fave day of the week cos of that, haha.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

The unfortunate thing about the awesome Braun stuff we're getting now is that it's soon gonna get completely derailed by Lesnar.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am ready RAW. Wow me.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I kind of like Sasha Banks ever increasing in intensity hair colour :draper2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ready for some BRAUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HERE!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And here...we...go


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Having Braun beat down Roman was the best thing they could of done to get this guy over, he will be over with the fans for a long time to come lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

BRUANNN Is Raw!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome to Monday Night :braun


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Pooooooor Kalisto. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Completely forgot about the Big Show backstage segment. :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

BRAH!!!!! :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL I thought Big Show said "bro" at the end of his sentence but he said "Braun" :lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

RIP John Cone


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The ref last week :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

We need a gif of the ref falling, I could watch it all day and still laugh every time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The poor ref.

:mj4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Even if it has happened twice before, I marked for that ring collapsing spot :mark:

Plus that ref bump :HA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That ring spot seems awfully familiar.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That ref died for our sins.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ref Lv. 30 hit for 9999hp
Ref eliminated


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

It's great seeing hot chicks, that you wouldn't think goes anywhere near the WWE, be shown on TV at RAW/SD/WWE PPV events!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That audio issue when cole started talking wtf my surround sound was turned up..........


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

MNR time!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Kalisto :ha


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

A dumpster match though? :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Updated intro with the new talent, nice.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JeriGOAT


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Break Down The Walls!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am still unhappy about that shot of Bork F5ing Dean lol.

JERICHO!!! :mark:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

John Cone should cost Braun the match for extra fuckery


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho.

:mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMFG, the "Dumpster Match' is a real concept?!?! LAWL!

I saw someone fantasy book it and thought they made it up!

[email protected] Not knocking you for it!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wtf the audio, dunn bitten through the cables again


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

kalisto :maury


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

And kicking things off with Y2J, drink it in mannnnnnnnn.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why is it Raw gets all these big angles (10 minute beat down of Roman, ring collapsing etc.) while the biggest thing SD gets is AJ putting Shane through a car window in a 2 minute beat down and badly produced Orton-Wyatt segments.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Keep being gone, Otunga.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Nobody cares about where Otunga is Vince.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

One Winged Angel said:


> Why is it Raw gets all these big angles (10 minute beat down of Roman, ring collapsing etc.) while the biggest thing SD gets is AJ putting Shane through a car window in a 2 minute beat down and badly produced Orton-Wyatt segments.


The AJ/Shane segment was a good one, though. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO muttonhead :lmao


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

What film is Otunga doing now? And why is he even getting roles lol.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jericho off to tour with Fozzy after Payback.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The dulcet tones of Booker T.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Gonna miss Jericho


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Cheer me on, maaaaaaan!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

He isn't wrong, most likely Jericho's last RAW :sadpanda

Southpaw mention :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

A dumpster match... I can't :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> The AJ/Shane segment was a good one, though. I enjoyed it.


 It was good but it was like 2 minutes long, should have gone on a lot longer.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> What film is Otunga doing now? And why is he even getting roles lol.


Hopefully a remake of the Neverending Story so that he never finishes it and stays away from commentary indefinitely.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm gonna miss Jericho


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So is Brock or Heyman gonna show up tonight?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

This segment just got even better. Miz and Jericho together.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Miz missed his cue :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh Chris, I love you so much.

Maryse's dress and jacket don't match, lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected] the production crew botch!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jericho and Miz in the same segment :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gonna miss Jericho. Ah well, he'll be back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maryse looking good as per usual.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Jericho. Miz. :mark: 

Maryse... :homer :homer :homer


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Setting up a tag team match, Amdrose and Jericho taking on Miz and Samoa Joe.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Maryse looks hot per usual. But is that all she is. Miz Eye Candy.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Gonna miss Jericho. Ah well, he'll be back.


Whose that chick in your sig?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh Chris, I love you so much.
> 
> Maryse's dress and jacket don't match, lol.


 Does it matter when you look like Maryse?..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Maryze on point as usual.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Miz gettin' dat heat


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

We go from Jericho's great mic skills and charisma to Miz and his same old crap. YAWN.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm fucking tight that Miz won't even get a sniff of a title shot on Raw.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I legit laugh whenever Jericho does the IT thing :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This is going to turn into the Ambrose Asylum isn't it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Maryse with the messy hair...

They've been fucking before this segment :grin2:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected] not moving. Hot, but still blonde as fugg.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miz repealed and replaced The Highlight Reel. :trump3


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miz is being a god right now. OH FUCK OFF AMSNOOZE


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"hats off" to Jericho for this run. Imo. easily the most entertaining man in WWE alongside Styles since his run and imo. the second best WWE run of his career at age 45 when the run prior, he seemed like a shell.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DEANO :mark:

He should replace MizTV with the Ambrose Asylum


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> This is going to turn into the Ambrose Asylum isn't it.


lol looks like you may be right.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> This is going to turn into the Ambrose Asylum isn't it.


Maybe reference that £1500 that Y2J was going to pull out of Ambrose's ass?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Three of Raw's best mic workers in one segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Did someone forget their lines? Start talking, plz.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> This is going to turn into the Ambrose Asylum isn't it.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Ambrose Asylum is back.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh hey, look, I WAS RIGHT :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think Kevin Owens will show up.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Return of MITCH THE PLANT???


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected] dumpster fire on my TV!

HAHAHAHA!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Whose that chick in your sig?


Leanna Decker.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF is going on here.

:lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

JUST CHANGE IT TO CRUISERWEIGHT MATCH segment please


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No Mitch :cry


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

We don't boo people on my show :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Its funny how Dean and Jericho are friends now when they feuded a year ago.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Clusterfuck of a segment.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

continuity :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What's the point of this segment?...

Screams filler..


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Miz is actually maybe the most effective heel on the roster for me. I genuinely dislike his character and root against him, which is kind of the point.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

15K.

:mj4


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm bored


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

lol this is great


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Is this going somewhere?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected] that jacket.

I can't!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lmfao its got xmas lights taped to it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Wtf is that :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how Dean gave Jericho a new jacket :lmao This is so hilarious, I love how they both admitted they fought but it's time for forgiveness.

Two of my favourite people <3


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

This seems to be a sendoff for Jericho.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a POS that jacket is.

:mj4


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KO moving has messed up the build for Jericho-KO, deserved a much better finish than this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pretty flaccid segment, tbh.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Try it on Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I drink and I know things said:


> Miz is actually maybe the most effective heel on the roster for me. I genuinely dislike his character and root against him, which is kind of the point.


I know that's the point of his character, but I love seeing the guy on my TV. Maryse is a cherry on top.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is the definition of Midcard hell.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Boring...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean's arms are looking really big this week, has he been hitting the gym more? I hope so


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That jacket :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Segment is feeling a bit aimless, should be tighter.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

One Winged Angel said:


> KO moving has messed up the build for Jericho-KO, deserved a much better finish than this.


It's led to pointless segments like this. The WWE booking team are a bunch of stupid idiots.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Unless this leads to a triple threat for the IC title tonight, this seems pointless...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Vince clearly just told these 3 "hey go kill 20 minutes" :maury


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ah good finally this went somewhere.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They need to make the IC title have a black leather strap again. It's been a white strap for far too long now. The black strap looks better.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Maryse gonna make the list :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ambrose's DD sucked.... thanks for Jericho saving the segment!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

love how Maryse is selling the list :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lmao Miz been getting his ass kicked for weeks now.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Coulden't they do this on SD Live?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Love Ambrose and Jericho, but Miz was carrying that segment.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Very nice dirty deeds right there. Titty master strikes back.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't even care, I loved that segment. Dean & Chris were so hilarious.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Ambrose standing tall means that he will finally drop that shitty title at Payback.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAS!*


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

She's on a different Jericho list.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Segment wasn't great and led nowhere.

20 minutes of nothing, of course the payoff is Maryse going on the list and Miz looking like a bitch again.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, Maryse is on my list too :book


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Put it on mannnnnnn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hardy's :mark: Best thing about WWE right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can Braun throw this entire segment in the dumpster?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I've never seen the Broken Hardy's LIVE... it looks like something is terribly wrong with Matt.... is he BROKEN now?!


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Very enjoyable segment. They all played their parts well. As has already been said, the continuity is nice to see.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Damn this crowd is hot as hell. They're really up for this entertainmenty segment


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:lmao Maryse making the list


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

A dirty deeds onto a rug?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

How was Maryze NOT on the list already Jericho? FAIL


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Forgot how entertaining an opening segment can be without Reigns or Stephanie.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I thought the segment was good. Pretty much expected the outcome once all three guys were in the ring together. 

Just put the IC title back on The Miz, though...


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

"Jericho is definetly wearing the jacket, the jacket is not wearing him", errr... that's kinda how jackets work booker.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Extremely entertaining segment, from 3 of the absolute best of 2016.

Well done, Dean, Jericho & Miz.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ok, that was entertaining for what it was because all 3 are great on the mic and charismatic. But that just felt like a time killing segment.

I'm fine with how the shake up turned out, but I wouldn't have put it in full effect until after Payback so Jericho and Owens could actually have a proper build to their final match.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> I thought the segment was good. Pretty much expected the outcome once all three guys were in the ring together.
> 
> *Just put the IC title back on The Miz, though...*




Should of never left him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cesaro wearing the kilt.

:lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> They need to make the IC title have a black leather strap again. It's been a white strap for far too long now. The black strap looks better.


Exactly and considering Ambrose is the one who's holding it. The white just doesn't fit at all :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Ok, that was entertaining for what it was because all 3 are great on the mic and charismatic. But that just felt like a time killing segment.
> 
> I'm fine with how the shake up turned out, but I wouldn't have put it in full effect until after Payback so Jericho and Owens could actually have a proper build to their final match.


 Jericho as face isn't anywhere as good as Jericho as heel IMO, the list stuff isn't as great as it was before.


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

Gotta feel for The Miz. Was so hot at WM, thought they might let him develop that a bit - but no, straight into a standard heel promo. Nothing against that in itself, but can the guy look strong even once? He's one of few actual heels that is able to get heat, might be an idea to bill him as credible. He needs a few clean victories, because even the good, chicken heels have ways of winning. The Miz seems to cheat and lose.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:evilmatt


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The fuck?

They only show 1/2 of Sheamus and Cesaro's entrance? fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

the writing is so corny and pointless now days.. Sigh.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Hardy's been in the business for over 20 years and they are still referred to as "boys"... fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Is it just me or did they mess with the Hardys music a little bit at the start of it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I genuinely thought they were getting new IC and US title belts at some point, didn't they rumour that?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Hardys' need to split ASAP. Returning as a team was a great Wrestlemania idea, but they both have a lot to offer individually.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cesaro looking like a buffer Headbanger. :lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

God Damn that Hardy Theme Song. Brings me right back to my childhood in the late ninties :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> Jericho as face isn't anywhere as good as Jericho as heel IMO, the list stuff isn't as great as it was before.


The list doesn't work with Jericho as a heel anymore. People cheer for it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Swan said:


> She's on a different Jericho list.





Mordecay said:


> Well, Maryse is on my list too :book


Like a bucket list....or a FUCKIT list, huh? :evil


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Wasn't a fan of the opening segment honestly. Seemed like all three men had woke up 5 minutes before the show sent live. None of 'em seemed to be in it mentally. Good ending, though.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I wonder when I'm going to stop loving the Hardys just for existing every week?

That entrance makes me so happy.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Matts pants so colorful


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

V-1 AHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SovereignVA said:


> Hardys' need to split ASAP. Returning as a team was a great Wrestlemania idea, but they both have a lot to offer individually.


Jeff could be a main eventer like before, Matt I think is a mid carder at best, unless they let him use the broken character then maybe he could be a main eventer.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not feeling not quite broken Hardy.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

These audio issues are starting to piss me off.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Matt Hardy without the Broken gimmick is depressing as fuck. We could be entertained on such a higher level right now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So many ad breaks...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> The list doesn't work with Jericho as a heel anymore. People cheer for it.


 Doesn't feel the same when he's doing it to heels. Works much better when he does it to annoying babyfaces IMO.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Is it just me or did they mess with the Hardys music a little bit at the start of it.


It's the original version, has a longer intro. I like it, but they could even wait a little longer to come out imo.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So many ad breaks...


Braun should demand less ads...or else :braun


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commercials kill WWE shows for me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Would mark for a Vanguard 1. :mark


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This show is definitely ending with Roman spearing Braun into the dumpster.

Funniest thing out of this is Kallisto might main event a Raw :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> Doesn't feel the same when he's doing it to heels. Works much better when he does it to annoying babyfaces IMO.


If a heel's gimmick gets cheered then it is not an effective tool for them to use. That is why Jericho needed to start teasing and then denying putting people on the list. As a face he can now do the gimmick properly and get the right reaction.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Commercials kill WWE shows for me.


I expect it on cable, what gets me is commercials on PPV's and NXT. Also it could be worse The Walking Dead has commercials like every 3 minutes haha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, nice move by Matt. Gotta love that it gets stuck on a commercial though and not on live TV.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> This show is definitely ending with Roman spearing Braun into the dumpster.
> 
> Funniest thing out of this is Kallisto might main event a Raw :lol


I know they love Roman, but I don't even know if they love him enough to put Kalisto in the main event of anything.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> If a heel's gimmick gets cheered then it is not an effective tool for them to use. That is why Jericho needed to start teasing and then denying putting people on the list. As a face he can now do the gimmick properly and get the right reaction.


 Problem is the gimmick is nowhere as effective, people tend to enjoy the heels more than the babyfaces :lol

The babyfaces are annoying and one dimensional to the point it's enjoyable for them to go on the list.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

What the fuck was that? :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> Problem is the gimmick is nowhere as effective, people tend to enjoy the heels more than the babyfaces :lol


The list is as over as it was before but now it makes sense for him to use it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

When Matt & Sheamus are having a better match than Cesaro & Jeff did last week :mj4


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Matt is so bow legged:lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sheamus with a V-Trigger. :nice


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

V-Trigger :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> When Matt & Sheamus are having a better match than Cesaro & Jeff did last week :mj4


Glad I'm not the only that thinks the same. Jeff & Cesaro just wasn't that good :hmmm


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm actually liking this match more than the Jeff/Cesaro match. Probably because the latter was stuck in the 3rd hour last week and I was beyond tired.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thought Matt would lose. Surprised me.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> Problem is the gimmick is nowhere as effective, people tend to enjoy the heels more than the babyfaces :lol
> 
> The babyfaces are annoying and one dimensional to the point it's enjoyable for them to go on the list.


No, the edgy 18 - 35 year old dude bros enjoy the heels more. Rooting for who the boss tells you not to is fun. Such rebels.


*insert eye roll here*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm really in a post Mania lull as far as my interest in the product at the moment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I drink and I know things said:


> I'm really in a post Mania lull as far as my interest in the product at the moment.


Yeah. 3 weeks is way too soon for another PPV, especially when the first PPV of the two is the biggest of the year. Never like when WWE does this.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I still can't believe they are doing a dumpster match.....


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

GM of raw on a landline :maury: :maury:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Shesaro turning heel on Sunday?

Cracked Matt Hardy not as cool as Broken Matt


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That would be a nice story twist if in the end Cesaro was the one to turn heel and betray Sheamus.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Entire 2 minutes.

Unacceptable :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Seems like Fella and Cesaro are turning at Payback.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holla holla


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Miz being forced to wait for an ENTIRE 2 MINUTES :lmao


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Cesaro and Sheamus are being massive cucks. Heel turn imminent.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Nakamura bitches!

And Angle will never not be funny.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Kurt! :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Angle.

:lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The way Angle says Kalisto. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Preach, Maryse. (I don't care for Miz though.)


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh yea?! Well right back at ya'! :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Opener was fun, but very uneventful raw so far. The climax will most likely be Reigns' return, so yay :/


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Angle :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

"First ever dumpster match" fpalm


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What's up with Kurt? Struggling with words like WWE and Kallisto...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

A dumpster match lol! Who comes up with this stuff? :laugh: :lol :lmao


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The Artist Known as Shinsuke Nakamura

I like that a lot.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Holla holla


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Miz being forced to wait for an ENTIRE 2 MINUTES :lmao


Miz has trouble going two minutes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Miz's partner for tonight


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think Miz's partner will be The Drifter, it ties back to his segment with Jericho last week.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lothario said:


> No, the edgy 18 - 35 year old dude bros enjoy the heels more. Rooting for who the boss tells you not to is fun. Such rebels.
> 
> 
> *insert eye roll here*


 Heels are given a lot more edge and far more enjoyable. This isn't debatable. It's the very reason why Ambrose fans want him to turn badly and cut the cheesy babyface stuff.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> "First ever dumpster match" fpalm





WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> A dumpster match lol! Who comes up with this stuff? :laugh: :lol :lmao



How is it any different or weirder than a casket match? Both likely end by being dumped into it.

It's pro wrestling folks... go with the silly gimmick match sometimes.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Miz partner will be Samoa Joe.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> Nakamura bitches!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856669720149348353


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tag team matches and a dumpster match. Not looking so good.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I still think SD is overall the better show. Better workers. But Raw's moments and highlights are alot bigger.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This guys really dabs :fpalm

Come give him 3389320 F5's Brock


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Neville should start calling himself the Best In The World, but not leave the cruiserweight division for a while so he gets mad heat for it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Gallagher coming out to crickets


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> That would be a nice story twist if in the end Cesaro was the one to turn heel and betray Sheamus.


Heel Cesaro would be so shit but that would be the best way to do a turn. I don't see the point in getting another heel that would get absolutely no heat.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ready for Aries to get the CW Strap.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Hilarious that there is only 29 pages tonight, this should show you how terrible RAW is.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

A tornado tag?

I miss those..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

God, another commercial.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Aries!:mark Excellence personified.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> Hilarious that there is only 29 pages tonight, this should show you how terrible RAW is.


That and the user list at the bottom is only 1/3 the size it usually is lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SavoySuit said:


> How is it any different or weirder than a casket match? Both likely end by being dumped into it.
> 
> It's pro wrestling folks... go with the silly gimmick match sometimes.


Wrestling is weird and funny sometimes, but I love it! I hope you are enjoying RAW! :grin2:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DammitC said:


> Miz being forced to wait for an ENTIRE 2 MINUTES :lmao


You can do a lot in 2 minutes


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> I still think SD is overall the better show. Better workers. But Raw's moments and highlights are alot bigger.


 Moments and highlights are because of booking. Look at who gets those moments, either chosen ones or guys they need to look good :reigns2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Tag team matches and a dumpster match. Not looking so good.


I'm sure Duke the Dumpster is glad though.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

SavoySuit said:


> How is it any different or weirder than a casket match? Both likely end by being dumped into it.
> 
> It's pro wrestling folks... go with the silly gimmick match sometimes.


That's not the point. They advertise it as first ever on Raw, which is bullshit.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> That and the user list at the bottom is only 1/3 the size it usually is lol


Lol this show is horrible


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

MARYSE!
MIZ!
EMMA!
BRAUN!
PERKINS!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

theres only so many rematches i can stomach


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Aries putting on a one man show :mark:

Crowd was hot too.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Crowd was supposed to pop more for that AA sequence.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Austin MF Aries. :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Aries pinned him on some Japanese young boy shit. :lmao


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Aries was on fire in that match. Good stuff.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is it possible to turn Aries heel? He's always acting like a cocky ass. Who would he have to turn on to get boos again?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Braun Strowman next bitches.

Surprised this isn't the main event.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That match was decent. :nice


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dumpster match.

:mj4


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Bruan Kalisto Dumpster match not main eventing? Roman might return.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

most impressive stretch we've seen from aries since he's been in the wwe.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

first ever dumpster match on raw???? jesus christ they don't hide the fact they just like to rewrite the fact.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

It's nice to see a big man destroy someone smaller than him.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> Bruan Kalisto Dumpster match not main eventing? Roman might return.


I think he should wait until sunday to further sell the beating and injuries.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW is a 3 hour commercial interrupted by occasional spurts of sports entertainment.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Braun/Kalisto opens the second hour, I guess the Miz/Partner vs Jericho/Ambrose tag match will main event.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What did Kalisto do to deserve such punishment? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dumpster match better be entertaining.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Dumpster match better be entertaining.


...or else :braun


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Inb4 Roman Reigns shows up.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Braaaaaauuuuuun!

:braun


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Miz and Bray Wyatt confirmed


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm just glad she didn't say "and close the lid".


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Call me crazy but what if John Morrison is Miz's partner?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

first ever, fuck me


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Only win by putting opponent in dumpster? It was very easy for Braun to do that last week.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Kalista! :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Somewhat dissapointed they don't have the big, heavy duty dumpster for this match, lol.

Also, watch Reigns steal Undertaker's powers of teleportation and appear in the dumpster.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Still expecting The Drifter to be The Miz's partner.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

BRAUUUNNNNN

Also it's nice of Kalisto to volunteer to keep Roman's hospital bed warm


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Holly smokes, the first hour was soooo boring  It is literally unwatchable for me imo..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

First dumpster match? Sounds legit. I'm sure Kalisto is the first masked Mexican wrestler in WWE.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Throw all that lucha things away.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Braun getting booed :ha


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

We should see Braun tipping the dumpster


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Still expecting The Drifter to be The Miz's partner.


Samoa Joe. Or if it is Drifter will it set up a Ambrose/Drifter feud.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Braun is stuffin tonight. Cucks, prepare your wives.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

a live Kalisto promo :lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Kalisto ripping off Drago. 

:damn


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

.....And they will still cheer him when he does put Kalisto in the dumpster.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:braun:mark


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Pentagon Kalisto.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Strowman trying to turn heel fpalm

What the fuck is the main event of this neverending show?

First ever dumpster match on Raw. I can't believe they really think fans are this dumb that they would forget Foley and Funk.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Playing his theme after that. :lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> Heels are given a lot more edge and far more enjoyable. This isn't debatable. It's the very reason why Ambrose fans want him to turn badly and cut the cheesy babyface stuff.


The concept of "subjective" escapes you. That, or you have an over inflated view of your own opinions. An individual finding Samoa Joe more compelling than Seth Rollins isn't the same as the objective fact that humans need oxygen to breathe. One is debatable. The other isn't. I'll do you a solid and give you a hint if you're curious as which one is which; 

Interact with fans offline who consume WWE programming. Later that night, hold your breath and stop breathing. 


And a particular fanbase isn't a monolith.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Kallisto es basura.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This is going to be good.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cool mask Kalisto


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Glad I'm not the only one who thought Kalisto looked a bit like Drago :lmao


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LMFAO WUT


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

new theme ?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

IN! HERE WE GO! 
Two seasoned veteran main eventers with a huge build and great feud. 

LET'S DO THIS! 


OH snap. Kallisto's gear. H's looks sick. im gonna beat off to this match! Can' wait for Kallisto's LGBT gimmick. Seen his thighs and ass? THICK!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"If I don't fight for my pride, how will I be expected to make a LUCHA FUCKING THING!!"


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Put this fucking midget in the trash where he belongs.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Watch Braun Strowman bury Kallisto inside that dumpster, and toss it away with him inside :lmao


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that was actually 100 times better than any other promo kalisto has cut in his career.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Braun should destroy Kalisto within 5 minutes.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Kalisto's new theme :mj4


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What the hell is this outfit Kalisto is wearing? :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"They're starting to like Braun..... Quick have him come out and insult the crowd!" :vince4


It's Drago.... I mean Kalisto! With a new theme too!? AAAAYYYYYYEEEEEE


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Lucha! Lucha!

My boy about to get a push tonight


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Hmm I actually quite like his new theme. 

:bjpenn


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BaeJLee said:


> Call me crazy but what if John Morrison is Miz's partner?


I'd be rocking out to that awesome guitar.








TD Stinger said:


> Somewhat dissapointed they don't have the big, heavy duty dumpster for this match, lol.
> 
> Also, watch Reigns steal Undertaker's powers of teleportation and appear in the dumpster.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Prayer Police said:


> Kallisto es basura.


Only now I realized that it is not Nakamura in the photo

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

What was that..? Did he botch his entrance?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Bruh, what's with Kalisto's theme? :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao at how hard the crowd died for Kallisto.


----------



## Lesnar Sucks (Sep 1, 2016)

That was the best promo I've ever seen Kalisto cut


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

100 times better then any Promo Romans cut in his career ^ :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

rip Kalisto's pride

new look was much-needed, though


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kalistos mask looks more retarded then usual


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Kalisto's mask is cool, the new theme doesn't sound bad.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

shutupchico said:


> that was actually 100 times better than any other promo kalisto has cut in his career.


Proof that he can talk on the mic and should be used more and better.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kalisto gonna be punching up at :braun


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah please put that theme on the dumpster.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

LOL at Kalisto looking like a Mini Kane.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Don't know why but I really dislike Kalisto. I have nothing against smaller guys. Hell, 90% of the reason I watched WCW as a kid was for the cruiserweights. The guy just embodies "vanilla midget." He totally lost me during his US Title run.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That throw :banderas


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Strowman tossed him like 50 meters

:kobelol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Catching up, yay Dean & Chris tag team :mark: Wonder who Miz will pick?

Good Hardy vs Sheamus match, and the CW match was fun too.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

When are we gonna see Strowman ragdoll Enzo around?


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The cruisers can't get over if they aren't given time to tell a main event match on Raw. The same applies for the likes of Samoa Joe who also got where he is because of WRESTLING.

The show would have been more efficient to have featured a 6-man tag match like I suggested at the start of the thread with Joe, Neville, and Perkins vs Aries, Rollins, and Gallagher. The show needs the variety of Joe v Gallgher and Rollins v Perkins. The CW division can stay a division while guys mix it up outside of the division (when not in the title picture).


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Eat him Braun !!!


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I'd be rocking out to that awesome guitar.


Yesssssss!!! Now Listen! This ain't no make believe...!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

there is something oddly satisfying about a giant wrestler destroying a smaller one


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It's a bird...its a plane...no it's Kalisto!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This is how Balor v Lesnar should be booked.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why the fuck was this match not over in the first 10 seconds?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Strowman should beat Reiugns sunday at Payback.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thought Strowman was going in the dumpster for a sec


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Crowd couldn't give any fucks about Kalisto


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm just waiting for Roman now, lol.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Kalisto watching the cruiserweights earlier like "is this shit a rib or?"


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Kalisto was trying to absorb some of Braun's power!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is all to get Roman a pop LMAO

Using Kallisto get Roman a pop :lmao


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Why the fuck was this match not over in the first 10 seconds?


Braun is ng with him and sending a message too. Could of been ended this match.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This is am-az-ing so far.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Reigns will spear Braun into the dumpster


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Prayer Police said:


> When are we gonna see Strowman ragdoll Enzo around?


That will probably be the last match Enzo will have. But imagine if BROCK got his hands on Enzo? :curry2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman Sucks chants :lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Crowds these days are fucking stupid. They cheered when Roman nearly died. Now some are chanting We Want Roman. How dumb are these fuckers.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> Kalisto watching the cruiserweights earlier like "is this shit a rib or?"


Kalisto should be in the cruiserweight division.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

THat's right Booker... Kalisto didn't axe for this...


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Kalisto wins.

LUCHA


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

This is how the Zayn/Strowman matches should have been, instead of Sami slowly dying for 10 minutes before getting some token offense.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Eyyyyy Kalisto push LOL


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WTF :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what the fuck is this bollocks


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

RUN KALISTO!!!!!!! You're gonna die!!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

:lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

:lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

haha, Strowman looking salty as fuck


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

This actually made Kalisto look somewhat decent.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The look on Brauns face!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kalisto won, wtf?!?!?!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Strowman lost to get Roman a pop :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I can't with WWE anymore.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:fuck

Kill him!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol Kalisto beat Strowman, nice and clever win too.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Kalisto won!!! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

LUCHA! LUCHA! LUCHA!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

braun will probably congratulate kalisto on instagram.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


dis real lyfe..?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao are you fucking serious


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Crowds these days are fucking stupid. They cheered when Roman nearly died. Now some are chanting We Want Roman. How dumb are these fuckers.


It is almost like the crowd is not a hive mind and there are groups of people both for and against.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The fuck... :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please save him, Roman. :reigns2


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

So half of these guys are anti Reigns and yet can't resist duel chanting his nane when he isn't on television. Because how else do you send the signal to management that you don't care about someone than by screaming their name at the top of your lungs in his absence. :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Braun does nothing for me


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol what the heck


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Pmsl


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dead mosquito


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

LMAO


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"We want Roman"
"No, we don't"

chants


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What a great way to give Kalisto some momentum.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Good win for Kalisto, they could build this win and make him credible.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

We Want Roman chants. I thought Roman didn't have any fans? :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Wait what the hell? I thought you had to slam the doors shut.

Oh well, Hail Kalisto


----------



## Lesnar Sucks (Sep 1, 2016)

I've never seen someone make snot as cool as Braun


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

We want Roman, Roman sucks chants. Man this guy is Cena 2.0 hence why Vince will keep pushing him


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol it's that Big Show finish from few years ago when he got kicked off the ledge and his foot went through the table.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You can't spell jobber w/o *Br*aun.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Lol okay, I'm over this match. What's next?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

We want Roman!!!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Why have Kalisto win if he was just gonna get shit on afterwards. They should have had him flee.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Strowman going berserk

:kobelol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Braun did not lose by pin fall or submission and still destroyed Kalisto and looked strong so not a bad loss, he was not buried.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Now, you will have to like Reigns :vince3


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

He's going to push him off the stage...just watch.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

We want Roman chants :mark:

Reigns should come and fuck shit up.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

SovereignVA said:


> What a great way to give Kalisto some momentum.


Agree (serious). Braun is going to beat Roman, so he'll regain all credibility (and then some). Kalisto can take this one.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Honestly, I like that Kaliston won, but he should really be in the CW division. Doesn't make any sense that he wasn't in the first place.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Noble! Finlay! Some bald guy!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Every single time I see Jamie Noble, it takes me back the Seth & J&J days lol.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

This show is so much suck. I'm out again after hour-one for the second week in a row.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I know where this is going.........................


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Bye, Kalisto. :HA


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Soo, how did Kalisto get out of that one.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Lothario said:


> Don't know why but I really dislike Kalisto. I have nothing against smaller guys. Hell, 90% of the reason I watched WCW as a kid was for the cruiserweights. The guy just embodies "vanilla midget." He totally lost me during his US Title run.


U bugging. He's the exact opposite of Vanilla midget. That spot in the triple threat ladder match ill go down in history. He's carried Braun to a great match right now, and he stay having great matches. He beat Ryback's ass, and Corbin's ass. Now Braun. He's performs much better than Rey Mysterio did (in his WWe days of course). This is the best 9 o clock hour in ages, and only Kallisto could do it. 

they need to push him to the main event already and make him the next Rey already. I'm so happy he won. omg, I need to eat, cause this is too much for me. 


i just cancelled my subscription too because I was tired of bullshyt, but if there going to continue to push Naomi, Kallsito, and Jinder, I may continue to watch.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I am loving every second of this. Strowman may be the best thing in the company at the moment.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey look,Braun is taking out the trash.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Y'all talkin about how this is a good win for Kalisto. My mans is in the trash right now about to get chucked!


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Braun should eat and absorb Kalisto and the dumpster.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Just do it already lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Chiefs tight end Travis Kelce in attendance. Front row, red and white hat.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

No Roman? I'm disappointed.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Not for nothing, but this would mean a lot more if the stage wasn't only 2 ft tall.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Surprised Roman didn't come out there.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lol like falling 2 feet would do anything


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMAO that was like a 3 feet fall..

Talk about anticlimactic.

Ramp isn't too big any more.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That falls wasnt even 5 feet :lmao


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

LMFAO!

They built that up then the drop was two feet hahahaha reminds me of movies when as a joke they cut to dinkie cars for a car crash or like the train detailing in Ant Man


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Strowman lost, Reigns didn't come out ... Way to accomplish nothing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't even know what to say about that segment. The desperation from WWE booking. Jesus.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

DGenerationMC said:


> I know where this is going.........................


Hasha! That is exactly what popped in my head, with this spot. Roaddog and Billy Gun 99. I thought I have seen this before.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Kalisto is dead, y'all.



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Cool. So what's Seth up to tonight?


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

That was unnecessarily long


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, that was... interesting


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

That shouldn't have been funny. I'm a terrible person. :lol Gave him the Edge & Christian send off. :maury


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Please tell me they will put Kallisto in the CW division now. The Rey Mysterio experiment isn't working.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

now braun can go post a bunch of photos on instagram of him and kalisto fishing.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> Lol like falling 2 feet would do anything


 The bin actually cushioned his fall lmao.

Jesus they really don't think things through.

That was super lame.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Weak sauce


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Y'all talkin about how this is a good win for Kalisto. My mans is in the trash right now about to get chucked!


Still he got a win over a credible wrestler. They can build momentum for him off of this, despite the beat down.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Braun should've flipped it upside down instead of just pushing it.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

My wife said re: Braun, "they need to tranquilize that guy"

Lol. The Strowman cannot be contained!

:braun


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was one of the biggest clusterfuck segments of the year.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

no wonder it was the first ever dumpster match, they don't know the fucking rules of the fucking thing

this company at times ffs and as for that bump, jesus chrsit


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Kalisto is dead, y'all.


10 bell tolls for all the Lucha Things that never got done


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

First segment of this feud where Braun actually got a kernel of heat.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


>


I absolutely love how pleased Chris looks with the jacket :lmao These two, I swear haha.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That end segment needed Roman.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So dramatic Cole :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Lothario said:


> So half of these guys are anti Reigns and yet can't resist duel chanting his nane when he isn't on television. Because how else do you send the signal to management that you don't care about someone than by screaming their name at the top of your lungs in his absence. :lol


It's like they have to respond to the people who cheer Roman. The We Want Roman chants were first, then they added "Roman sucks!"

Just let 'em cheer dude, doesn't always have to be a battle chant


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> I know where this is going.........................


Except, that one looked way more devastating. Braun pushed Kalisto over the 1 foot stage :ti


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I wish Strowman pushed that off a cliff.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> U bugging. He's the exact opposite of Vanilla midget. That spot in the triple threat ladder match ill go down in history. He's carried Braun to a great match right now, and he stay having great matches. He beat Ryback's ass, and Corbin's ass. Now Braun. He's performs much better than Rey Mysterio did (in his WWe days of course). This is the best 9 o clock hour in ages, and only Kallisto could do it.
> 
> they need to push him to the main event already and make him the next Rey already. I'm so happy he won. omg, I need to eat, cause this is too much for me.
> 
> ...


Billy Kidman had great matches, too. You have no idea what "*vanilla* midget" means. It has *nothing* to do with work rate.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

BRAAAUUUUNNNN

lol, the "monster among men" is great, just destroys everyone


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Can we just get our weekly Bayley "12 year old inside me" promo and move on from whatever that was


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm going to start a petition to have Braun fired for attempted murder. Simply outrageous. :cuss:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kalisto gets a new attire and music but he gets BURIEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy fuck, this shit gets 25 minutes :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Inb4 Strowman returns to run over Kalisto with a garbage truck yelling "I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOU!!!"


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Waiting for the "I'm not finished with you yet!"


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

THAT TRASH CAN HAD A FAMILY!!! :bahgawd


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can we get to the next segment, please?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Something for Kalisto has to come from this, right?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

angle is not very good at showing emotion... possibly damaged from all the drugs.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> Inb4 Strowman returns to run over Kalisto with a garbage truck yelling "I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOU!!!"


Please let this happen


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seriously, a special look at Roman Reigns :eyeroll


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Braun is not finished, right?


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

JR on Strowman beating down Kalisto Bawh Gawd, he is broken in half!


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

You could hear the crowd was disappointed Braun didn't show up to dish out more punishment to Kalisto in the ambulance.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Wyatt promo


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice video package for Roman


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They turned down the crowd noise so much for Roman's "this is my yard now" line, cos in the arena you couldn't even hear him say that, lol.

Oh yay, Bray Wyatt rambling -_-


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Braun just murdered Kalisto :ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Time for the same promo every week, from Bray Wyatt.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey Cole, Roan Reigns and interesting should never be uttered in the same sentence. :reigns2


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

That special look at Roman Reigns was really special.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ah good another boring promo from Bray. This second hour is not starting off well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh God...


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

This Bray and Randy thing has gone on long enough


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

This Bray/Orton storyline which started out with potential fell part quickly and has sucked.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Bray Wyatt interrupts the Roman Reigns video LOL not sure which feels more pointless at this stage tbh.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Can Wyatt go away? Nobody takes you seriously Bray


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Time for the same promo every week, from Bray Wyatt.


For years. Literally years.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Every time bray speaks all i can think is. Shut up meg


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Wyatt promo..
Think it's time to go to sleep


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"An eternal prison for your soul". Yeah it feels like my soul is stuck in a never ending loop listening to you talk Bray...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

WWE made the choice after having Bray take a week off to return laughing and bathing himself in Sister Abigail's ashes laughing. Now vengeful Wyatt with "how could I forget"? Man, NOBODY back in creative seems to have any semblance of what they have in Wyatt's character.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

What would make this house of horrors match cool is if it actually took place in a haunted house. Have Randy not only fight Bray but also his minions and they fight all throughout the haunted house, both inside and out.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

More Bray Wyatt ramblings. Great....:bored


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bray/Orton and Reigns/Braun really need to end. Both have been going on for long enough and aren't accomplishing anything for any of the 4 of them.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

This would have impact if he actually won a feud. Hasn't won one in what? Ever?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Maybe they've done this superstar shake up after Payback...the results are basically written on the wall.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wyatt has literally said the same thing over and over for like 3 years


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

And some people on here actually wanted Bray to beat the Undertaker :ha


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bray just pulled a TAKER!


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

all this just so Bray can lose to a fucking RKO again -_- for the love of fuck man.


----------



## Jah25a (Apr 22, 2017)

Really like what they are doing with Strowman. Booking wise, they are giving him every opportunity they would give to a top star and he is developing further into his own unique persona, and it fits him well. It also keeps your eyes glued to see what he does next. And the matches are consistently good and continuously get better and better. However, they have yet to establish someone who can consistently cut the opening 20-minute promo which makes the show drag and it takes away from the in-ring talent they have established. I'm waiting for a great story and an entertaining rivalry. Like how long can they push this reign of terror (no pun intended) until it starts to get old?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Again as I said before, get in the ring and cut live promos or GTFO Wyatt.

Live mic work is what separates the boys from the men.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Roxinius said:


> Every time bray speaks all i can think is. Shut up meg


I think of "Shut up Saxton!"


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Wasted potential on not only Bray but this match itself. It taking place in a actual haunted house would be cool and actually give meaning to the match itself.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That Roman video package :heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston

They are trying so hard to portray him as the biggest babyface ever


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you WWE for providing the perfect bathroom break with boring Roman and Bray videos back to back.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

You just can't do a character like Bray Wyatt and have him lose every single feud. He's like Bayou Cult Ziggler.


----------



## Rb27332 (Jan 30, 2017)

Uptown King said:


> What would make this house of horrors match cool is if it actually took place in a haunted house. Have Randy not only fight Bray but also his minions and they fight all throughout the haunted house, both inside and out.


 This. taking place in the ring no matter what they do is probably going to look stupid


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

For a guy who talks a lot, Bray don't really being saying much.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Bray promos


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I swear to god that's the same promo Bray has used since the match was announced.

Can't this MOFO wrestle a match or cut a promo in ring... WOAT feud this is.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Wow... I actually want to do my Trig assignment. Thanks WWE.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

SureUmm said:


> It's like they have to respond to the people who cheer Roman. The We Want Roman chants were first, then they added "Roman sucks!"
> 
> Just let 'em cheer dude, doesn't always have to be a battle chant


Well, the hot blonde in the 8th row is screaming his name at the top of her lungs but she hasn't acknowledged the smark a row behind her, so he just _has_ to stick it to her. The kids chanting for Roman beside him could also totally be persuaded to see the error of their ways if he and his buddy chant loud enough. I mean, why wouldn't it? It worked _great_ with Cena. :lol 

The stupidity of it blows my mind.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Lowest second hour ever incoming. Video packages and commercials. Gotta put your brain on autopilot to enjoy this.

Edit: and Dana Brooke ... :gtfo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can I just get the Joe/Seth segment so I can leave afterwards? Thanks.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dana Brooke? fpalm


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Dana..? Okay.. I guess


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dana Brooke vs. Alicia. Why?

fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Can't take Wyatt seriously as a promo until he drops the smokes and mirrors and starts cutting raw and live promos in the ring. He has done it before I know but the whole pre-recorded b-horror act is a meandering detached mess that as evidenced by the crowd's reactions is just not connecting with the crowd.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Haha holy shit they remembered Alicia is actually a wrestler :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nobody could give two fucks about Dana. 











Would still smash doe :book


----------



## Markellobobrito (Jun 12, 2013)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

Why is Dana on raw...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This has been such a horrible Raw.

Almost 2 hrs of nothing.

Can't believe this is a go home :lmao

Stay WOAT Raw.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Why did Bray become a dark supernatural lord? He was a lot better as a cult leader.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dana vs Alicia Fox. The level of WOAT :sodone


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Emma is so much more interesting than Fox and Brooke put together lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Emma though!


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Who's Alica Fox..? I only know Alicia FAAAAUUUUUUUUUXXXX


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Another Bay Wyatt promo. Look Give it to Rotunda he is still very good at promos, technically. But god damn same old shit. He is laughing. Their is worms. Don't get me wrong it is very well produced. But after this Orton thing is over. I hope, Wyatt goes in a new direction.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Dana Brooks is one of those people with a really good theme song for NO reason.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They told me this was the A show. I don't see it...yet.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well at least Emma is out there, so thats a huge plus.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Alicia Fooooooooooooooooooooooooox!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> This has been such a horrible Raw.
> 
> Almost 2 hrs of nothing.
> 
> ...


And yet...here you are, watching and commenting all the way to the third hour.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Dana vs Alicia? Yeah, I think I'm done watching for the night


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Onyx said:


> Why did Bray become a dark supernatural lord? He was a lot better as a cult leader.


 When did Bray start cutting the same promo every week?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

There's my girl Emma... :book :book :book


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jesus fucking christ, what a fucked up looking michinoku driver


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Again as I said before, get in the ring and cut live promos or GTFO Wyatt.
> 
> Live mic work is what separates the boys from the men.


So Roman is a boy?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Fox is a lot better than Dana. Awkward job and awkward angle.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw's been good for the past 3 weeks, but not tonight.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Days before and nobody knows what the House of Horrors is :damnyou


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i stayed up to watch this shit, i honestly think i'm done with this company


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Wat.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I guess they are going to build up Dana, also Dana looks like she has lipstick on her teeth.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello Emma ....


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Why does WWE have this bullshit rule that the Miz can never ever stand tall in 2017? He's a fucking jobber right now. Still hasn't won a match this year and he gets laid out in every segment. This is absolute garbage. They'll push shit like Rollins and Jinder but just crap all over and job out a real talent like Miz. Why do I watch this absolute crap?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> And yet...here you are, watching and commenting all the way to the third hour.


 I hate watch, like most. It's so bad that it's funny :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I am sorry I don't care what anyone says. SD Live is the A Show. This Raw has been awful.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah, Emma...suddenly this just got way better :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I like Dana's theme, it's pretty good.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

I feel bad for people who buy tickets to these shows...

Why are they wasting Emma in these segments when she should be going for the title?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins at the top of some peoples' minds as usual.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They are talking like Emma accomplished stuff in the WWE. LoL


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

House of Horrors match "this match will start in the house of horrors but end up in the arena in the ring" which means whatever happens in the HoH is pointless preamble before an RKO in the ring ends it.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

"lemme turn and face the camera before I botch my finisher, yeargh!"

-Dana Brooke


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What the hell did Cole fall asleep there for a second?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Cole was dead for at least ten seconds there.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> When did Bray start cutting the same promo every week?


2 weeks after his debut I think. lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joe and The Club :sodone

Enzo and Cass, ew...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Emma so much hotter than Dana. :banderas


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Strowman to put Reigns in a dumpster at Payback.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ah, that explains what Seth is getting up to tonight, I was wondering. Teaming with Enzo & Cass lol.


----------



## Jah25a (Apr 22, 2017)

Mra22 said:


> Wyatt has literally said the same thing over and over for like 3 years


It's so watered down promo wise in this era, it's almost pathetic. Now, it's the same type of promo scene or segment which restricts it a bit considering he has no one to bounce off of or serve as a complement to enhance the promo, but like where is the creativity?? I can't even watch anymore lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charly, yes plz.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> So Roman is a boy?


Let Wyatt stand or fall on his own merit, what is it with making it all about Reigns when it comes to "defensing" favorites?

Wyatt's gimmick is not working at all with these pre-recorded ramblings, it has nothing to do with Reigns.

But since you asked, at least Reigns is sent out there to cut his promos live something Wyatt doesn't do in spite of being a better talker.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Butt nugget? :HA


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I do love how Gallows says "nerds" for whatever reason lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It just sounds awkward hearing Joe defend Steph like that :lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

The fans don't care about Joe at all.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

XDarkholmeX said:


> Strowman to put Reigns in a dumpster at Payback.


He'll kick out at 2 so it doesn't matter #OOOOAAAA


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

2 sweet, brutha!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Please let this match be next already. I need a break.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lowkey.... Joe is a savage on the mic.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

SavoySuit said:


> The fans don't care about Joe at all.


probably because he's been booked as Triple H's bitch since he arrived on RAW...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that promo was so boring. gallows and anderson are blah... bring back jesse and festus imo


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Charly! :krillin3


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> It just sounds awkward hearing Joe defend Steph like that :lol


Kind of random too. But I get the feeling once she comes back, she'll be going after Seth. So have to keep her relevant in the story.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

shutupchico said:


> that promo was so boring. gallows and anderson are blah... bring back jesse and festus imo


:gucci :gucci


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

I wonder who's going to be HHH's new boy after he dumps Joe because this story line hasn't gotten old yet :eyeroll


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All these promos sound so artificial. Too scrípted and unnatural. :tripsscust


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> 2 sweet, brutha!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SavoySuit said:


> The fans don't care about Joe at all.


It's the Triple H effect.

"Look at this heel. Look at how less important he is than me."


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Butt nugget? :HA


I guess the good joke writer was at dinner :booklel


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Was that Zeke Elliot?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

SavoySuit said:


> The fans don't care about Joe at all.


Rofl good one but put the crack pipe down


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, random tag match, so let's see how this plays out...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Let Wyatt stand or fall on his own merit, what is it with making it all about Reigns when it comes to "defensing" favorites?
> 
> Wyatt's gimmick is not working at all with these pre-recorded ramblings, it has nothing to do with Reigns.
> 
> But since you asked, at least Reigns is sent out there to cut his promos live something Wyatt doesn't do in spite of being a better talker.


Apparently I've been watching a different show for the last 6 months, but every time Roman was about to talk they usually sent a better talker (Jericho, KO, Steph, HBK) to carry the load for him. And Bray isn't cutting live promos on RAW because he isn't there, he is still doing SD house shows (I think tonight was the final night) since they still need names now that Cena is gone. So that's your explanation


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

So Rollins is Enzo and Cass's partner? I wasn't really paying attention to the past segment.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THANK YOU GALLOWS AND ANDERSON


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The Club has SHITTY finishers.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes, Joe and The Club eliminate the geeks.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth was a little bit late there hehe :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, that was different, at least.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

there isnt one solid promo outside of jericho and miz in the business right now


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like Finn Balor is about to come out there


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They better not have robbed me of a longer Seth appearance -_-

SO MANY ADS!!!


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Vince getting his fill on Enzo being rag-dolled I see


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Seth Rollins called on his old bros Mercury and Noble to save him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AHHHHHHHHHH a fucking commercial right before this segment. UGH.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Another commercial...yay fpalm


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

They just treat Enzo so wrong.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

When Enzo and Big Cass's music hits, I always ponder what a chore Raw can be.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Apparently I've been watching a different show for the last 6 months, but every time Roman was about to talk they usually sent a better talker (Jericho, KO, Steph, HBK) to carry the load for him. And Bray isn't cutting live promos on RAW because he isn't there, he is still doing SD house shows (I think tonight was the final night) since they still need names now that Cena is gone. So that's your explanation


People are not hailing Reigns as a great promo like they are doing with Wyatt. And Wyatt has been doing these pre-recorded promos since before the shakeup.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

One thing that makes Vince cream more than big muscles, is Enzo Amore being ragdolled.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Soooo Balor..? Replacing Enzo..?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SureUmm said:


> When Enzo and Big Cass's music hits, I always ponder what a chore Raw can be.


Tell me about it, when they come out it is like time stands still.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sounds like the live crowd is as excited for this RAW as I am.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SureUmm said:


> When Enzo and Big Cass's music hits, I always ponder what a chore Raw can be.


 They really are horrible, somehow still manage to sell merch with their tired shtick...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

We're gonna need a brazzers logo :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> It's the Triple H effect.
> 
> "Look at this heel. Look at how less important he is than me."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This show feels like one long commercial tonight. Feels like more commercials than usual.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Prayer Police said:


> One thing that makes Vince cream more than big muscles, is Enzo Amore being ragdolled.


Vince's dream is probably having Reigns and Braun use Enzo as a human football


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Rollins, Joe, Enzo, Cass, Anderson, Gallows... All guys who I've lost a lot of my interest in over the last year or so. I don't hate any of them, but I don't really care much either.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

They gonna toss Enzo in the dumpster with Kalisto like a prom night dumpster baby :maury


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Finn incoming


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> They really are horrible, somehow still manage to sell merch with their tired shtick...


At least the promo wasn't long this week.

That's what killed New Day for me too, having to cut a long promo EVERY single week.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh fuck off, Balor?

Fuck this dud.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

NO POP for Finn.


Good.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> People are not hailing Reigns as a great promo like they are doing with Wyatt. And Wyatt has been doing these pre-recorded promos since before the shakeup.


Apparently you haven't seen the comments here about Bray promo skills, no one likes him now since his promos are so repetitive and I agree with them


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope to god Finn turns on those nerds, Rollins and Cass.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Why. Have. Balor. Against. The. Club. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

3ku1 said:


> I am sorry I don't care what anyone says. SD Live is the A Show. This Raw has been awful.


They're both the B show at this point. I can't think how bad SD must be to a non-Jinder fan. Outside of him and the US title feud it's basically all garbage.


One Winged Angel said:


> I hate watch, like most. It's so bad that it's funny :lol


Do you live in a country where Raw is on at 1 o'clock too? I've been staying up for the basketball for the last few weeks and I've had Raw on in the background. I would be tearing my hair out if I stayed up for most of the garbage they serve up. Some much filler, so many ads


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Who could have imagined this match in WWE 3 years ago.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Here comes theeeee ABBBBBBSSSSSSSS


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I like Balors theme and entrance. But what happened to his mask and paint and shit. The Demon Balor? What he is just some normal Joe Blog walking to the middle of the ring, like the rest of them? Okay.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That weak ass pop for Balor warmed my heart.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Finn turn please! So cool to see these three guys on raw wow


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No mention that Gallows, Anderson and Balor know each other? That's lame


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So the same thing again with the surprise partner in Balor, ok..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how Seth spreads his arms like the Crossfit Jesus he is  :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CesaroSwing said:


> They're both the B show at this point. I can't think ho w bad SD must be to a non-Jinder fan. Outside of him and the US title feud it's basically all garbage.
> 
> Do you live in a country where Raw is on at 1 o'clock too? I've been staying up for the basketball for the last few weeks and I've had Raw on in the background. I would be tearing my hair out if I stayed up for most of the garbage they serve up. Some much filler, so many ads


 It's on at midday here in NZ. I leave it on in the background while on my laptop.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Finn needs to have an in-gimmick drinking problem. It'd make him more interesting.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Joe is a giant tomato or the Kool-Aid Man.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

don't get why we are having this match at all


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

3ku1 said:


> I like Balors theme and entrance. But what happened to his mask and paint and shit. The Demon Balor? What he is just some normal Joe Blog walking to the middle of the ring, like the rest of them? Okay.


That look has been pay-per-view only all the way back to when he was in NXT


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like WWE has no ambition of putting Balor with Gallows/Anderson at some point.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Would have been better off having an in ring promo between Joe and Seth.

Who gives a fuck about this filler tag...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Booker, could you stop that "Mmmmm" sound you do. Fuck.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> We're gonna need a brazzers logo :lol


The images you are putting in my head! WHY?!!!! LOL!!! :laugh:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I love how Seth spreads his arms like the Crossfit Jesus he is


I was thinking the same thing when he jumped on the top rope and stuck his arms out


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

SovereignVA said:


> Looks like WWE has no ambition of putting Balor with Gallows/Anderson at some point.


They might, this match kinda doesn't mean anything and is pretty random.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Why does Rollins never get a pop? Guy is pushed so hard but no one seems to care. I know he's got no charisma, but plenty of other workrate guys are over. Hell, as much as I don't like him, AJ is the most over guy in the company.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SureUmm said:


> Finn needs to be put back on a bullet train back to Japan :cena


 FTFY.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jeff Hardy, Blow my Back Out Ambrose and crotch shot Balor all on one show.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is such a random tag team match


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Why does Rollins never get a pop? Guy is pushed so hard but no one seems to care. I know he's got no charisma, but plenty of other workrate guys are over. Hell, as much as I don't like him, AJ is the most over guy in the company.


He gets some pops in certain cities. He's just an extremely stale face with zero direction.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So much for no pop.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This crowd was more hot for Roman no showing than anyone in this match :lmao


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> don't get why we are having this match at all


Payback is a weird show because of the shake up thing, so it's tough to do a proper go-home show. Result: filler.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> This is such a random tag team match


It's almost like Teddy Long might be the GM after all :hmmm


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Cass has the best boot in the business currently.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Seth Rollins saves the match by being awesome!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Jeff Hardy, *Blow my Back Out Ambrose* and crotch shot Balor all on one show.


:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More reactions. But people will claim otherwise.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Debut of his new finisher. Wasn't sold right by Anderson IMO.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow, that was horrible :lmao

He's going with that lame move :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like Triple H revoked Seth Rollins' pedigree license.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The setup for Rollins new finisher is very awkward right now.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

of course they did


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

pointless tag match.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

KNEEMAKER? :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Have they purposely booked this RAW to be a real yawner to make Roman look strong? :reigns2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rollins uses his new finisher tonight


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I like Seth's new finish, wristhook into the V-Trigger :draper2


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Why is Rollins still making statements to HHH? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how Seth was like "get off me Joe!" so Finn was like "don't worry I got you bro" and took him out :lmao

I love how Seth teased the Pedigree then did his new finisher!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not a big fan of Rollins new finisher.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

That ring-hand almost got taken out by Balor.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Finn and Rollins lookin fine tho...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That move is not a finisher...


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes, that finishing maneuver *was* unbelievable.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

When Sheamus does a better V-trigger than Rollins :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

It's sad listening to the announcers try to sell Seth Rollins new finisher


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins ditching the Pedigree :mark:

His new finisher could work if he does it out of nowhere often


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa looking smoking hot


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Love the new finisher. Very compact and can be hit quickly with alot of counters/reversal possibilities. Good shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> Why is Rollins still making statements to HHH? :lmao :lmao


They addressed the change in finisher with the match, much better than just randomly popping out a new finisher.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*La Parka (not Triple H, damnit).


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

All I'd need is five minutes with Alexa. Maybe four.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Crucial said:


> KNEEMAKER? :lol


 Did he steal the slingblade from Tanahashi and Phoenix Splash from Ibushi? To go with with the V trigger maker from Kenny and Pedigree from HHH.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alexa got the tits out.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Very rough looking V-Trigger, if you ask me. Not clean, but can get there.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> It's on at midday here in NZ. I leave it on in the background *while on my laptop.*


*
*
Only way it should be watched tbh. Only developments I've seen tonight are Sheasaro setting up a heel turn and Emma hugging Dana Brooke :lmao
3 fucking hours for nothing


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Alexa looking good tonight


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That new finisher was not believable at all. Yawn needs something better


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

the new finisher was shot at a bad camera angle


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Seth was over again tonight but his new finisher is shitty.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> We're gonna need a brazzers logo :lol


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

I can see the next thread now.. "Seth's gonna kill someone with his new finisher"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't understand the people saying Seth gets no reaction? I think they might be deaf or something lol :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Seth was over again tonight but his new finisher is shitty.


 I thought he was trying some out but nah, it seems he's sticking with it. He should beg for the Curb stomp back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Going to take a break for the next 30 mins, can't imagine what's left outside of the main event.


----------



## Sasha Banks (Jan 11, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> It's on at midday here in NZ. I leave it on in the background while on my laptop.


You're from NZ too? You going to the show this year?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Alexa :woolcock:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Bliss! :lenny


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

I found Miz's tag partner.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't understand the people saying Seth gets no reaction? I think they might be deaf or something lol :lol


 It's weak for a top star of the show.

The only top star who is over on Raw is Roman, even then he gets a lot of boos.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Alexa!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> FTFY.


That's not how international travel works :dylan


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alexa


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> That move is not a finisher...


When Kenny did it to Okada at WK11 it sure looked like one


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Should be a Blissful segment :banderas


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Lol "Shut up, Alexa" :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SureUmm said:


> That's not how international travel works :dylan


 It was a Cena reference... he said that to AJ in a promo.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856688626897432581


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sasha Banks said:


> You're from NZ too? You going to the show this year?


I'm not going, mainly cos I'm not really into going to Christchurch. Annoyed that they skipped Auckland even though we sold out last year. Meh.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rude


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shut the smarks the fuck up Alexa :mark:


----------



## Jah25a (Apr 22, 2017)

This is literally the best promo all night.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

o god, please not a bayley promo


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Good rebuttal by Alexa to those "What" chants :clap


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> That move is not a finisher...


It can be if booked and presented as one. It can work.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Haha when Cole said Alexa was crafty, my Mum thought he said classy and was like WHAT???? :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> When Kenny did it to Okada at WK11 it sure looked like one


 Kenny can work stiffer and had gone through a war before hitting it. Even then, it never felt like the finish.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

BAYLEY!!!!!!!!!! :bayley


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Time for a cringe Bayley promo..


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Alexa gets the business. She's a lot more advanced than these other girls.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Alexa Bliss is quite possibly as good as Stephanie McMahon at dealing with crowd hecklers :lol


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

the_game_master said:


> I found Miz's tag partner.


Unless Owens shows up. The only person who would make sense as Miz partner is the Drifter. Especially since Jericho put him on the list last week.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> Going to take a break for the next 30 mins, can't imagine what's left *including in* the main event.


FTFY


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Alexa is bae


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bayley really has a punchable face.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Someone either spear Bayley or turn her mic off...


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Baley might be the worst female promo of all time.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

It's like Bayley is the nerdy girl and Alexa is the popular girl or something.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Same fucking promo from her every single fucking time.. She is a one trick pony..


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm starting to hate Bayley.

Sasha Banks I get, but NXT guys....why did you get this chick over?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Bayley is the worst promo in the company without question.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sigh...Bayley and a mic is not a good combination at all.

Get this hugger off the stage where is Sasha?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

when does the world go into total blackout, please be the now


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please don't work your butt off, Bayley. :datass


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Bayley really has a punchable face.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Alexa may be the best on the mic on the roster...nvm just the women.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh, Bliss. :homer

Jesus. She's going to obliterate Bayley on the microphone. :lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

This is terrible.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's funny hearing Alexa ask if Bayley's kissed a boy, when she's engaged lol.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Bailey has never kissed a boy :lmao


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm convinced that they haven't even tried to hone mic skills at the PC.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

The difference in mic skills between Bayley and Bliss is night and day.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Alexa going all mean girl and I love it. 

Ug and now the ratchet one.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, this is cringey

Bayley says "She works her butt off" :book


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Yess, Sasha


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa proving once again while shes the best female on the mic.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Alexa is so evil lol!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

And another cringe promo incoming.. Christ help us all


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

#cancel_raw


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Sasha to insert herself in this match too... Maybe she 'accidentally' costs Bayley the title in her home town?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dat Rock 2000 remix. lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bliss straight up went to the school of heeldom Trish. Holy fuck. 
She runs circles around them.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

That was a weak promo from Alexa to be honest. But herre's Sasha to talk about "Mia"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sasha Strigoi is coming.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sasha!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sasha calling someone a troll doll? bitch you got the purple troll hair lmfao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

OK I loled at Sasha asking Bayley if she got her last love note :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Please don't work your butt off, Bayley. :datass


I know, right? :evil


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I seriously think they just bring Sasha out to keep Bayley from talking.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is funny, cause Alexa and Sasha legitimately don't like each other from what I heard :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

GOOOOLLLLLL. :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess they needed the Boss to come out to talk for the hugger.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alexa talked circles around Bayley.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Sasha is soooo tight at how great Alexa is on the mic and is going off script and shit.

Hilarious!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Bayley already being established as the top woman pretty much goes against everything that got her over in the first place. I mean, she got the "WM Moment" in less than a year. It's just weird considering what made her so popular was the fact she's more of the scrappy underdog than the franchise. Some can pull it off but I don't think she's one and it feels like her momentum is already stalling.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And when did Sasha start sounding like she has a bag of dicks in her mouth?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Don't watch much smackdown, but Alexa is damn good. Better than all the girls and almost all the guys.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

What a shit segment


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Dang, trying to break her nose again Sasha?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is it just me or Sasha looks legit angry to see Alexa there?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bliss is so rude that instead of being mad or annoyed at her it makes you wanna give her the D.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sasha and Bliss are great on this, Bayley should just bow out from this segment.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Seriously one of the worst segments ever on Raw.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I seriously think they just bring Sasha out to keep Bayley from talking.


 2 minutes killed on Sasha's entrance before she opens her mouth and delivers another crappy promo.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Bayley is soo bad.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Great mic work from all three girls.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

SavoySuit said:


> The fans don't care about Joe at all.


Neither do I, very boring


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Sasha calling someone a troll doll? bitch you got the purple troll hair lmfao


Negged.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> 2 minutes killed on Sasha's entrance before she opens her mouth and delivers another crappy promo.


It wasn't a crappy promo from Sasha, she just has an awkward voice.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sometimes I miss Alexa's blue tutu but she is really good at being a bad girl.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match about to be stiff af.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Sasha and Alexa. :banderas Would be one hell of a Friday night.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

@Legit BOSS crying tears of joy atm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SHUT UP BAYLEY!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well match is off to a good start.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sasha's gear tonight bringing back great memories :datass


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bayley is like Linda McMahon kinds of bad on the mic.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah whatever Bayley nobody cares, save the commentary.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I hope Miz's partner is good, that might be the only good thing about the show.

Cien, please.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

They're saving this one. Definitely sensing some legitimate professional tension between Banks & Alexa, too.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Brilliant heel move...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sasha's wig is offending me. 

What the fuck, Bayley? :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well that was lame


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Calling it again The Miz's partner will be the Drifter.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THAT HIT!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856691127109296128
I'd "hit" all 3 though. (Awl dat booty!)


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Lol not the spear I wanted but it's something


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Re:RAW


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> I hope Miz's partner is good, that might be the only good thing about the show.
> 
> *Cien*, please.


One of the most underrated guys in the company rn and a top 5 inring guy atm :bjpenn


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Nobody gets taken off the list :lmao


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't understand the people saying Seth gets no reaction? I think they might be deaf or something lol :lol


Selective hearing. 

People do like Seth. He could be the top guy on Raw if WWE gave a shit about how anybody else on Raw besides Roman (and, by extension, Brawn) is booked.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean asking to be taken off the List :lmao


----------



## Markellobobrito (Jun 12, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Calling it again The Miz's partner will be the Drifter.



Agreedo 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat fresh haircut hiding that golden arches hairline.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Runways of Parae :lol

Unmade the list :lol

Enjoyed this a lot more than the opening.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Unmade the list.. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Unmade the list lol.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Off the list..?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

They definitely went to Ambrose and Jericho "Yeah, we're kinda low on time so just talk a bunch of shit tonight. Take him off the list or something."


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Sometimes I feel like people over-exaggerate how bad Bayley is on the mic. I mean she's not good but she's not absolutely dreadful like people make her out to be. Same with Sasha, although I think she's quite good at promos.

The content is what drags them down usually.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

OMG I love Dean and Chris together so much :lmao Dean getting all fired up and hitting Chris numerous times, that "YEAH BABY!" :lol Then Chris putting Dean back on the List LOL.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

That Ambrose/Jericho backstage segment was the best part of this Raw :ha


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Lol Jericho... You'll be missed when you leave :cry


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hehehe he added Ambrose again :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm seeing comments saying that Alexa and Sasha don't get along. What's the story behind that?


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

Irrelevant said:


> Sometimes I feel like people over-exaggerate how bad Bayley is on the mic. I mean she's not good but she's not absolutely dreadful like people make her out to be. Same with Sasha, although I think she's quite good at promos.


Bayley's delivery as well as material are horrific. Combined, it's "absolutely dreadful".


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

In 2017 the most over thing on the show is a list.:done


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LOL Dean Ambrose was rewritten into the List moments after becoming the first person to be removed from it :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That backstage segment was actually funny!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Not saying much. But Alexa is one of the damn best heels in the company atm. She is booked like a heel should be booked. She Lies, Cheats, Steals. Says stuff behind peoples back. Runs away from a fight, when she is outnumbered. Comes back hits Bayley behind her. That is a true heel right their folks, some good work from Lexi tonight. Not to mention the heat she generates with her mic work. IT made sense too, that she decided to lose on count out. It is a very heel thing to do. And seeing she just got a clean victory over Sasha last week. It made sense.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *THAT HIT!*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856691127109296128
> I'd "hit" all 3 though. (Awl dat booty!)


*THAT OTHER HIT!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856693490721243136


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> In 2017 the most over thing on the show is a list.:done


A list was the most over thing on the show in 2016 too :draper2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how Dean has a tendency to slap people on the back too hard :lol

And he is definitely looking a lot bigger, my boy's been hitting the gym more for sure.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> And he is definitely looking a lot bigger, my boy's been hitting the gym more for sure.


He also has looked more motivated ever since the shakeup. I think he liked the move to RAW.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LOL FINN ON THE PRESHOW

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Anderson & Gallows vs Enzo & Cass again? :ti


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wait, Ambrose isn't on the card LOL?

Yes! Yes! Yes! Balor on the pre show, that's where he belongs.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Charly! :mark


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I really missed Jericho when he left in 2010. I'm going to miss him more this time. This run has been fucking incredible.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Finn on MizTV... I'm so ready


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

More Charly :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

You'll never work in this town again :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Rhyno and the cheese and crackers lol!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Kansas City? :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I love how Dean has a tendency to slap people on the back too hard :lol
> 
> And he is definitely looking a lot bigger, my boy's been hitting the gym more for sure.


gotta make up for that hairline...shit is fallng back quicker than jbl's heel commentary on SD!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

It's ridiculous how attractive Maryse is and she gets better with age. Jesus.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Will Rhyno ever get to finish his crackers? :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Hawkins? :lol This show is such shit..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Intrigued to find out Miz's partner is.


Btw, fuck off Hawkins.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Curtis Axel's hair looks hilariously bad, thin as fuck and has it gelled up and combed straight down with little tiny bangs, lol god dude shave that ugly shit.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman, Braun and Jericho feel like the only stars on the show.

Early days for Ambrose and Miz.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Are they making Rhyno into the comedy guy?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> It's ridiculous how attractive Maryse is and she gets better with age. Jesus.


She is like wine...gets better with time.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

TYLER REKS!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I love how Dean has a tendency to slap people on the back too hard :lol
> 
> And he is definitely looking a lot bigger, my boy's been hitting the gym more for sure.


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

Johnny Nitro / John Morrison returns to team up with Miz?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Apollo Crickets.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Crews is the only person Hawkins has beat since returning to WWE...


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Will Rhyno ever get to finish his crackers? :lol


Find out next week on DBZ!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol :lol Apollo Crews wouldn't be a star if you shot him at the sun...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Talk about coming out to crickets :HA :HA :HA :HA


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Feel bad for Hawkins. Release useless snooze crews already


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dolorian said:


> He also has looked more motivated ever since the shakeup. I think he liked the move to RAW.


Dean being on a 3 hour show helps him get Ambrose on tv more to shine. It was tough to get to much tv time on Smackdown if you weren't in the top angle or two on the show.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

MASSIVE POP FOR CREWS~!!!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Yikes... Apoll-no. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't understand the people saying Seth gets no reaction? I think they might be deaf or something lol :lol


Butthurtedness.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Let's go jobbers! *clap clap, clap clap clap*


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

the_game_master said:


> Johnny Nitro / John Morrison returns to team up with Miz?


I really hope so :cry


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Apollo Crickets.


Dude, crickets make more noise than the crowd did for Apollo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm tempted to make a thread about this but it feels like nearly half of the Raw roster does not get reactions. Very troubling.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Apolo has a really high ceiling. Blows my mind how he's been neglected. Loaded with potential and a great look to boot.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hawkins' ring gear is ugly as hell lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

About Seth's new finisher, dude really has to start slapping his leg/thigh to get that smack sound when his knee connects, otherwise the move is gonna look very underwhelming, imagine if Shawn never slapped his leg when hitting sweet chin music, it wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol.. Like 4 people clapped for him winning


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YOU HEAR THAT OVATION FOR CREWS WHEN HE WON


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Lol at the alt-right with the "Let's go Hawkins," chants. :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Lothario said:


> Apolo has a really high ceiling. Blows my mind how he's been neglected. Loaded with potential and a great look to boot.


I think he would of been better off on Smackdown.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This is one of those Raw shows that is so boring that it makes me unable to have sexual intercourse. This show has killed erection chances for at least a few hours...


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Finally giving Apollo a story.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Good god are they ever gonna give this motherfucker any kind of character besides smiling athletic black guy? You aint ever getting over with just that.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Titus has 10x the charisma Apollo Snooze has, maybe this is a good pairing for him.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Pancake Patterson should be Crews' mouthpiece.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> About Seth's new finisher, dude really has to start slapping his leg/thigh to get that smack sound when his knee connects, otherwise the move is gonna look very underwhelming, imagine if Shawn never slapped his leg when hitting sweet chin music, it wouldn't be the same.


Yeah the execution and slapping sound is what really makes that move (as does the camera angle). He should do that.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Therapy said:


> lol.. Like 4 people clapped for him winning


Hes been a flop on the main roster, he got no reaction on the raw after mania when he debuted


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's Snoozetime at the Apollo.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Apollo's face during the selfie. :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is Titus's new gimmick a agent for Crews?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

TheLapsedFan said:


> Bayley's delivery as well as material are horrific. Combined, it's "absolutely dreadful".


Meh to each his own I suppose. I don't think her delivery is *that* bad.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

This Titus and Apollo Crews thing, not gonna lie I want to see where this goes for some reason lol!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Damn they are desperate for people to like Reigns. Now using dying kids to put him over.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh my God. Titus is turning into some bizarre combination of Don King and Teddy Long. :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

EMGESP said:


> Damn they are desperate for people to like Reigns. Now using dying kids to put him over.


Reigns is already over and enough people must like him that he is the top full time merch seller on the roster. Only smarks in the IWC run with the whole "he has no fans" mantra.

Him doing those make a wish promos and such should tell you just like him main eventing Mania three years in a row that he is The Guy and that he has taken over that role from Cena.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

:lmao are they trying to get Kalisto killed? What kind of GM would honestly approve of that match? Is there anyone with a brain who thinks for a second Kalisto isn't getting killed?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Hes been a flop on the main roster, he got no reaction on the raw after mania when he debuted


Eh, in order to flop, there has to actually have been attempts to push you. His biggest story to date is Miz forgetting how to spell his name. Sorry, but I'm not buying into him being a hopeless flop considering what he's been given to work with, which is petty much nothing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So this Jamestown show is some feminist fantasy of women against the patriarchy or something? Seems like something along those lines from the trailer.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> Damn they are desperate for people to like Reigns. Now using dying kids to put him over.


They did this with Cena for years why are we even surprised?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kalisto is suffering from...anal bleeding.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The way WWE has booked their shows has chased away so many fans on this site. These threads used to get 3-4K posts per night. It's slowly declined over the past 3 years..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> Reigns is already over and enough people must like him that he is the top full time merch seller on the roster. Only smarks in the IWC run with the whole "he has no fans" mantra.
> 
> Him doing those make a wish promos and such should tell you just like him main eventing Mania three years in a row that he is The Guy and that he has taken over that role from Cena.


I'm so tired of hearing that he sells merch as some defense for Reigns, Kids will buy anything WWE shoves out for the "Hero", they see the guy whos playing the part of the hero and main guy and they buy his shit, cause its definitely not his amazing charisma or wrestling that they buy his merch for. 

Kids don't know what talent looks like, so of course they buy his garbage merch cause they make 50,00 different pieces of merch for him and tell the kids that he's the hero and the one they should cheer, and of course being so young a naive they do. And of course the ditzy women who only come there to look at pretty men buy the shit as well.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did Cole say Cervical trauma?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

HIP and Cervical trauma.. 

Trauma

That means.. A Broken hip and broken spine.. Yet.. I bet he'll be back next week


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Booker looks bored AF :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy fuck more recaps.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Did Cole say Cervical trauma?


Glad i'm not the only one who heard that.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> I think he would of been better off on Smackdown.


Brand doesn't matter ultimately. If they want to push you, they'll do it. I get your sentiment in that the SD roster is thinner which could have been shallower waters for him to Wade but RAW is also three hours. If they have any intent to push him, they will.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> The way WWE has booked their shows has chased away so many fans on this site. These threads used to get 3-4K posts per night. It's slowly declined over the past 3 years..


good. less whiners on here


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They had no idea what they were saying there with that "injury." Sheesh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kalisto with cervical trauma? I'd like to give Alexa some of that. :curry2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Recap, recap, recap* "lets take a look at this rivalry"... Talk about filler.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another shitty video package for no reason. Alrighty.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm so bored of the recaps of the ambulance thing and that attack now, it's played out now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Another shitty video package for no reason. Alrighty.


 This Raw is WOAT material. Admit it.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well at least I know I can turn Payback off early given the main event is a match I've seen plenty of times now.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

As an EMT I have hard time watching these shitty medical emergencies and the EMTs not following protocol because it's a wrestling show..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I know they wont do it for money purposes because having the extra hour of RAW makes them a lot of $, but all the filler shit just proves they can't come up with enough stuff to fill 3 hours every week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

One Winged Angel said:


> This Raw is WOAT material. Admit it.


I've said already a few times in this thread that the streak of decent/good shows is definitely over tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i hate it everytime i see that Braun hype vid of him destroying everyone, its all just to make Roman look strong when he returns and defeats the giant monster.... its so fucking predictable. This isn't to make Braun into some big time player, its just setting up Braun so Roman can knock him down, soon Braun will be in comedy segments with Rhyno and Slater in the back.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This recap won't end...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> They had no idea what they were saying there with that "injury." Sheesh.


Cervical trauma doesn't mean what most might assume its a fancy way of saying a spine/neck injury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why the fuck does this match not have a stipulation


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bit tasteless to have Braun saying it'll be Roman's funeral right after Roman's brother died...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Reign's injuries probably are not that bad since he will be wrestling at Payback.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The drifter is awesome :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm so tired of hearing that he sells merch as some defense for Reigns, Kids will buy anything WWE shoves out for the "Hero", they see the guy whos playing the part of the hero and main guy and they buy his shit, cause its definitely not his amazing charisma or wrestling that they buy his merch for.
> 
> Kids don't know what talent looks like, so of course they buy his garbage merch cause they make 50,00 different pieces of merch for him and tell the kids that he's the hero and the one they should cheer, and of course being so young a naive they do. And of course the ditzy women who only come there to look at pretty men buy the shit as well.


The whole kids are mindless drones who buy whatever you put in front of them is just an excuse smarks like to tell themselves in order to rationalize the fact that Reigns has a lot of fans. Kids are not as stupid as you think they are specially not in this post-kayfabe era (nor are women for that matter who are also lumped with the kids often). There are kids that love Styles and Rollins (when he was a heel) and buy their merch, kids like bad guys as well. I remember loving villans all over the place back as a kid. It is nothing weird for kids to do this.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Miz is really hyping up his partner.

Maybe it's Strowman and Reigns returns tonight afterall.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO "NOT HIM. I don't even know him" :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The Drifter! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Drifter is just...ya know...drifting along.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The drifter is pretty much a likable mong. :lmao

HBK, AJ, and Nash Table for 3 tonight.

:mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm actually interested in who the mystery man is, I hope they don't let me down (they will).


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"AND BE A SIMPLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE...."*


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

The Drifter is one of the best things WWE has going on right now. Bar none.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So his partner has to be John Morrison/Johnny Mundo right? isn't he supposed to be coming back to the company?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So if it is not The Drifter it's gotta be Owens, right?


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

I want The Drifter to get in the ring already!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> I'm actually interested in who the mystery man is, I hope they don't let me down (they will).


I know it wont happen, but if Sheltons music hits I will mark the fuck out.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

If Samson does that during that every backstage segment from now on, I'll hop on The Drifter's bandwagon.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> The drifter is pretty much a likable mong. :lmao
> 
> HBK, AJ, and Nash Table for 3 tonight.
> 
> :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This has been a horrid show.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Starting to really like Elias.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

So Miz cant even get a match at Payback...what he gets is a Miz TV segment with Balor, and there's a 1000% chance that HHH's goofy face paint wearing pet will beat the Miz down. This company is at all time WOAT level. The only reason to watch WWE thesedays is Braiun Strowman, everything else is just indescribably terrible.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Miz's partner will be Strowman, I'm thinking.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Honestly not getting my hopes up about the surprise partner. We all know it's going to be a let-down, as per usual.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Maybe it's Bray Wyatt?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm suffering trauma from watching this RAW..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Headliner said:


> This has been a horrid show.


Remember back in the day when the last show before a pay per view got you hyped as fuck? Wish it was still like that.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Simply Flawless said:


> Cervical trauma doesn't mean what most might assume its a fancy way of saying a spine/neck injury


I had a aunt who died from cervical cancer, so that is why I was a bit suprised when Cole said cervical trauma.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

KO can't appear on RAW here can he?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> So Miz cant even get a match at Payback...what he gets is a Miz TV segment with Balor, and there's a 1000% chance that HHH's goofy face paint wearing pet will beat the Miz down. This company is at all time WOAT level. The only reason to watch WWE thesedays is Braiun Strowman, everything else is just indescribably terrible.


I wonder how they will handle the Miz TV segment with Balor since he seems to be set for a feud against Wyatt. Unless they changed their mind and want Balor to have a feud against The Miz now.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Love how they are using the Drifter.

Seriously though about Titus. His thing with Apollo is not going to get Apollo over. Why are they bothering with this when Titus has been a huge flop on his own too? The guy hasn't even been in line when they play hot potato with the midcard titles. Makes no sense.


----------



## Sasha Banks (Jan 11, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm not going, mainly cos I'm not really into going to Christchurch. Annoyed that they skipped Auckland even though we sold out last year. Meh.


I did find it super annoying, we were loud as last year, sold out and it was a great night, I don't understand the logic. 

I'm still going tho


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

OMG Jericho wearing the jacket :lmao And Dean's reaction to him wearing it  These two are so awesome.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm not one of those that likes to say "This was the worst RAW of the year"... But I'm gonna say that this is probably the worst RAW of the year.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Might be an unpopular opinion, but I seriously don't understand how Dean Ambrose got as far as he has in his wrestling career. Dude is super incoherent on the mic, he looks like a bum and his in ring work is mediocre at best.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So the IC title isn't being defended at Payback? Didn't see them announce Miz-Ambrose.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> KO can't appear on RAW here can he?


I am thinking he does but it will be weird since Angle the GM has no clue about it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I really hate how Booker T finds any and all reasons to put himself over. Booker Hart...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Can Jericho find the Demogorgon with that jacket?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ambrose literally taped some Christmas lights to a grey suit jacket :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

EMGESP said:


> Might be an unpopular opinion, but I seriously don't understand how Dean Ambrose got as far as he has in his wrestling career. Dude is super incoherent on the mic, he looks like a bum and his in ring work is mediocre at best.


Totally agree man i don't get it either.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Who is it?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Maryse...damn...:banderas


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

For a second thought it was Kurt


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Sandow incoming. lol jk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Genius move :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

For some reason for a second I thought Kurt was gonna be his partner. What even? LOL!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean's reactions to Miz's tag partner not showing up :lol I loved when Miz pointed to the ramp and Dean turned to look too LOL.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So no partner?.. What a great surprise.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

His partner better show up... and he better be good... otherwise fuck all that teasing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was odd.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> For a second thought it was Kurt


Same. I was like "Theres no way...". Darn. 

2 on 1 though. Somethings gotta happen.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe he really don't have a partner?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miz gonna get his ass beat fir 10 minutes?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This shit better be quick. I want to see the HBK/AJ/Nash Table for 3 right now. It will be better than Raw was tonight.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Miz was move to RAW because Daniel Bryan can't go anymore , and Kurt Angle still have one last match in him.. Miz vs Angle at mania


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

this is disappointing... i thought he actually had a partner


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If he doesn't have a partner and Miz jobs out again, this Raw is WOAT.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Reigns will show up as his partner, then Braun will follow to interfere for the ultimate overbooking of a shit show..

Or 

B.. Reigns was the partner but we'll get a backstage segment of Braun beating on Reigns and that's why he's not in the ring..


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I am calling it now .... Its Michael Bennett and Maria!!!!


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

That was a TNA level reveal.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Awesome Miz just gonna get squashed again. WWE couldn't be worse if they tried.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I still think it'll be Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SavoySuit said:


> That was a TNA level reveal.


I would've died if it was Samoa Joe and they showed him being abducted by fat ninjas in a van


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

Ham and Egger said:


> I am calling it now .... Its Michael Bennett and Maria!!!!


you mean maria and bennett


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Damn, look at that welt on miz's thigh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Miz's partner so Hollywood he did the right thing and ditched lame ass WWE.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ham and Egger said:


> I am calling it now .... Its Michael Bennett and Maria!!!!


Oh shit i forgot about those two, ya know it might actually be them, i could easily see Miz, Maryse and Mike and Maria as some delusional hollywood snobs stable. If anything like another version of The Kingdom.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, that's one big ass bruise on the Miz's leg.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Awesome Miz just gonna get squashed again. WWE couldn't be worse if they tried.


I bet Miz wins this match. Maybe Owens runs out or whatever. But this is the type of match they would give Miz a win with. Too keep him credible and brag. So now he can say I beat Ambrose/Jericho 2 on 1.


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

Stone cold and dude love winning the championship now we get no partner match


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Miz is great even when he's jobbing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What happened to Miz's leg?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miz's partner? JoMo or Mizdow. :mark


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh shit :lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh shit i forgot about those two, ya know it might actually be them, i could easily see Miz, Maryse and Mike and Maria as some delusional hollywood snobs stable. If anything like another version of The Kingdom.


Bennett is in no way, shape or form deserving of debuting on main roster.

Unless maria is allowed to wear those thong shorts


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> I bet Miz wins this match. Maybe Owens runs out or whatever. But this is the type of match they would give Miz a win with. Too keep him credible and brag. So now he can say I beat Ambrose/Jericho 2 on 1.


I doubt it, this is Miz in 2017 and all they've done with Miz in 2017 is crap all over him. He gets his ass kicked every time he's on screen. If they cared about making him credible they would have done so even one this year.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miz overcoming the odds!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is Miz mocking Daniel Bryan still? They're not even on the same show now :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I wonder if it well be a return to Raw? Miz partner, if he doesent come out in the main event. Gotta give credit to SD for something. WWE Title is held by regulars. Wyatt kinda gave it that position. Opposed to Lesnar whos the Universal Champion. And have not seen him since mania, and won't be at Payback. That makes no sense to me. Miz should of stayed on SD, he should of got a main event push not Mahal. He won't get anywhere near it on Raw.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Harper and Ambrose need to have a match to determine who gets to keep the attire


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

How exactly is Miz the heel in this situation :draper2


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Lmao that shit Ambrose does with the ropes always cracks me up


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

If they weren't gonna have a partner out for Miz then why didn't this get made a Triple Threat from the get go?

EDIT: Nevermind. Bray's here to help out Miz.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg Cole literally saying Miz stole those kicks, yeah Cole just like Reigns stole the Spear from Goldberg and Cena stole the Death Valley Driver from Tommy Dreamer.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I doubt it, this is Miz in 2017 and all they've done with Miz in 2017 is crap all over him. He gets his ass kicked every time he's on screen. If they cared about making him credible they would have done so even one this year.


Miz has been crap on by Dean since he moved to Raw so by that I think Miz will win the IC Title Sunday and Hopfully go on to have a long reign with it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Whoever said Bray Wyatt was right


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMAO is Bray feuding with everyone? :lmao


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Geekbrose needing to tag out in a handicap match against Miz. :reneelel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WHAT

:lmao


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, that was disappointing.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

oh hey Bray...absolutely no reaction from the crowd. :lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh look it's fat wannabe Taker.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

At least they gave Miz a partner.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Raw has been turrible


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Miz had an amazing year and this is how he gets repaid for it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh...its Wyatt... how fucking lame, tired of this fat waste of space.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

No one even cares for Wyatt showing up.. Zero pop.... Nothing... WWE have ruined him beyond repair


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Wow the crowd didn't even care


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fuck this show, deadass


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Somebody on here said Wyatt, lol congrats you were right :lol

I hope he stays the hell away from Dean after this, cos the last time they feuded, Dean's momentum was never the same after that...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> Miz has been crap on by Dean since he moved to Raw so by that I think Miz will win the IC Title Sunday and Hopfully go on to have a long reign with it.


He was crapped on for most of the feud with Dean on SDL as well. Once Dean won the belt he beat Miz in every match and laid him out in every segment. I'm not going to waste my time getting my hopes up.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

What a clusterfuck of a show. 

Night, all. :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Wyatt! Finnally booking him right. Beating down people. This is what they should do from now. Scrap the hocus pocus promos. Damn Wyatt got a decent pop :mark:. He has risen from the grave!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Bray sucks. Get off my tv


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

This Raw set is so flimsy.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Not really sure why Wyatt would want to help Miz.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I thought he was feuding with Balor


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Bray helping Miz. :wow

Edit: Never mind. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TABLE FOR 3 TIME.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WHAT. A. TERRIBLE. RAW.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That finish was garbage.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Miz needs to leave that haircut back in 1993.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

It's good Wyatt looks strong tonight as he's gonna lose to Orton again for some fucking reason even though the match is non-title.

I hope Jinder interferes and costs Orton the win.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So...no ending to that match.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank god that's over I can finally go to bed.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Hopefully the fans are treated to a decent dark match cuz that Raw was trash.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Chris Jericho/The Miz/Maryse/Dean Ambrose Highlight Reel + MizTV + Ambrose Asylum opening segment

- Kurt Angle/The Miz/Maryse backstage segment

- Sheamus vs Matt Hardy

- Braun Strowman destroying Kallisto post-match

- Samoa Joe/Club backstage interview

- Chris Jericho/Dean Ambrose backstage segment

- Alexa Bliss/Bayley/Sasha Banks segment

- Heath Slater/Curtis Axel/The Miz/Maryse/Rhyno backstage segment

- Austin Aries/Kurt Angle/The Miz/Maryse/The Drifter backstage segment

- Bray Wyatt attacking Dean Ambrose, Chris Jericho, and the Miz post-match segment


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

That was not a good episode of RAW.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That was one of the most atrocious RAWs in awhile and that's an accomplishment considering RAW hasn't exactly been good at all for over a year


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look at WWE attempting to make Wyatt look like a threat for one thousandth time, yeah we know how this shit ends wwe cause you've done a million fucking times. I don't get why they insist on consonantly trying to rebuild him just so they can tear him down, its like a sick joke or something.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Somebody on here said Wyatt, lol congrats you were right :lol
> 
> I hope he stays the hell away from Dean after this, cos the last time they feuded, Dean's momentum was never the same after that...


Exactly how I feel about Dean killing The Miz endlessly when they feud.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Welcome to Monday Night Raw, where the feuds and matches don't matter and we make the stories up as we go.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Boy that was a bad one...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lmao Miz. Dude went from potential WWE title challenger on SD to complete dork on Raw.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well this was a boring RAW


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This episode was all over the place.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

This Raw didn't feel like the go home show for Payback at all. Except for mentioning Roman and Braun every half hour, totally forgot there was even a PPV on Sunday.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Miz has gotten a total of 0 upper hand moments on his time on Raw


----------



## Jah25a (Apr 22, 2017)

:frown2: I hate to be negative but that was just not a good show. They can do so much better. So disappointing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like Smackdown will win again this week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray with them dreds. :hmm Is Becky Sister Abigail? :becky2


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Taking all the Smackdown stars to Raw and then feud them with each other. What a terrible show. Poor Wyatt, zero reaction toward him.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Lmao Miz. Dude went from potential WWE title challenger on SD to complete dork on Raw.


One of the best true heels in a long time on Smackdown who killed it.

Reduced to pre-show for a PPV on RAW


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That Dean & Chris backstage segment was my favourite part of this show :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

This Raw needed Roman.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> I thought he was losing with Balor


Fixed

I so hope jinder interferes sunday to keep wyatt from a loss

These fucks will probably have orton squash wyatt THEN have jinder attack


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3ku1 said:


> Wyatt! Finnally booking him right. Beating down people. This is what they should do from now. Scrap the hocus pocus promos. Damn Wyatt got a decent pop :mark:. He has risen from the grave!


:lmao don't you know how this ends? WWE has done it over and over again with Wyatt, he gets destroyed and loses some big feud and is made to like a joke. Then they attempt to resurrect his buried carcass by giving him some random assault, they slightly build him back up and as usual they tear him down and bury him all over again.

So i wouldn't advise you to get ur hopes up thinking Wyatt is gonna get good booking and his character is gonna be elevated.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Why is it illegal for Miz to ever get to stand tall? Seriously at this point Miz is a great example of why guys in WWE should put in zero effort ever. Dont work hard, dont improve, dont win over the fans, its all for nothing, WWE dont give a shit, they'll just endlessly job you out to everyone.

Miz is one of my all time favourites, but its at the point where I honestly dont want to watch him anymore because literally all he's done in 2017 is get his ass kicked, never wins anything, never stands tall, never gets to look good.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So is there a match between Dean and Miz at Payback?

I'm so lost and confused :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Exactly how I feel about Dean killing The Miz endlessly when they feud.


Well it looks like Miz may be feuding with Balor after Payback. The finish probably set up Ambrose vs Wyatt next.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

How many feuds has Bray started now?

In one with Randy and someone started ones with Balor, Ambrose and Jericho.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> Well it looks like Miz may be feuding with Balor after Payback. The finish probably set up Ambrose vs Wyatt next.


Wait I thought Wyatt was going to feud with Balor after Payback?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This just proves that RAW w/o Roman is a show fit for a dumpster. :reigns2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Wait I thought Wyatt was going to feud with Balor after Payback?


I have a feeling they may have changed their mind on that.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> I have a feeling they may have changed their mind on that.


 Because both need to be built up to be fed to Roman or Lesnar?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> Because both need to be built up to be fed to Roman or Lesnar?


Nah, I think they feel that Miz would be a better choice to get Balor over as a face. Miz is a way more effective heel.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Nah, I think they feel that Miz would be a better choice to get Balor over as a face. Miz is a way more effective heel.


 So now they realize it was stupid to hot shot the title to someone who hasn't done shit?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Well it looks like Miz may be feuding with Balor after Payback. The finish probably set up Ambrose vs Wyatt next.


Looks that way. Just gets worse and worse for The Miz. At least with an Ambrose feud he could have won the IC Title, against Balor all he'll do is job. This is beyond dreadful. A guy who has had one of the greatest years performance wise of any wrestler in recent memory is now at a point where all he does is hget his ass kicked by Ambrose every time they're in the same ring, and then goes and jobs to Balor.

Why is WWE so terrible?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This entire Braun angle is all just to make Roman look strong heading into his feud with Lesnar before he takes the title, they gotta have Roman conquer Braun as some big feat of strength so he can go into the Lesnar feud as a threat. Even though the fucker has already beaten Braun so this all feels so stale and pointless and is just gonna further bury Braun.


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

**SIGH** Raw was so enjoyable without Roman Reigns.  But, that ending made zero sense at all... What? :beckywhat Clearly obvious that Bray Wyatt was caught up at catering hence his lateness. :aj3

Plus, Kalisto and Bayley looking like total "*geeks*" tonight too... Oh, and Finn Balor has been relegated to the Payback 2017 pre-show. :chlol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> So now they realize it was stupid to hot shot the title to someone who hasn't done shit?


Right, I was among those who pointed out how wrong headed their approach to pushing Balor on the main roster was last year. The original plan of debuting Balor in a program with Jericho is what they should have gone with. Now it seems like they are going to do that but with The Miz.




Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Looks that way. Just gets worse and worse for The Miz. At least with an Ambrose feud he could have won the IC Title, against Balor all he'll do is job. This is beyond dreadful. A guy who has had one of the greatest years performance wise of any wrestler in recent memory is now at a point where all he does is hget his ass kicked by Ambrose every time they're in the same ring, and then goes and jobs to Balor.
> 
> Why is WWE so terrible?


Personally I think the Miz would benefit from taking a break from the IC title. He was involved with it for most of last year and held it for 230+ days. I'd like to see him work more on something different. Balor is obviously winning if they do feud but it would be interesting to see how Miz's character handles something like Balor's alter ego (The Demon) and what angle they run with it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Right, I was among those who pointed out how wrong headed their approach to pushing Balor on the main roster was last year. The original plan of debuting Balor in a program with Jericho is what they should have gone with. Now it seems like they are going to do that but with The Miz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm tempted to say Miz would benefit from taking a break from WWE altogether. Just get away from this crap, the guys too good, and worked way too hard just to be used as a pathetic jobber.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God I hope we're not heading for Wyatt/Ambrose. Their last feud was one of Dean's worst.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rave Bunny said:


> Oh, and Finn Balor has been relegated to the Payback 2017 pre-show. :chlol


I wouldn't take that as indicative of Balor's position on the roster. It is just a talk segment and it is obvious that they have big plans for Balor moving forward.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

one of those nights you feel really bad you contributed to ratings


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

RAW was so boring and the ending was a pile of nonsense. I have no interest in Payback.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll take other poster's word for it that RAW was good in recent weeks but this show def. was not among them. Hopefully next week's installment can right the good ship RAW.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I couldn't even be bothered to comment during the show because it was one of the worst booked shows I can remember. It was absolutely abysmal, IMO.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So after the first RAW segment, I got an unexpected call from family... they told me their Nextflix went down and they were looking for something else to watch on TV and came across RAW...

Now before this, they greeted me telling me that had something to tell me... they put me on speaker and told me....I just made THE LIST!!!

I was like...WTF...

These people don't watch wrestling and think WWE is fake crap, etc... (although they watched back in the 70's/80's/90's/AE...

They ended up watching the entire RAW with me on the phone....

CANNOT
BELIEVE
THIS
HAPPENED

Vince... I think you just brought a few old fans back.

Watching RAW over since I was distracted the first go round... that Joe/Good Brother promo was so good!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I was NOT sports entertained.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ambrose Girl said:


> God I hope we're not heading for Wyatt/Ambrose. Their last feud was one of Dean's worst.



It's looking that way. Dean not going to take that attack lightly and Jericho going to be gone. While Balor now on Miztv at the PPV. So it's looking like were getting Ambrose/Bray and Balor/Miz feuds. With Reigns/Strowman and Rollins/Joe probably having rematches at Extreme Rules. I didn't hate there last feud as much as some did. But it was also mostly in 2014, so hopefully they can come up with something decent.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, maybe this time around it'll be better cos Dean might actually get some bloody victories :lol He didn't win anything last time, it was such a one sided feud.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd be down for another Ambrose/Bray feud if it's going to be one sided again. As much as I love Ambrose, nobody deserves to beat Bray Wyatt under pretty much any circumstance imaginable, so anything that gives him wins takes precedence over anything else.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'd be down for another Ambrose/Bray feud if it's going to be one sided again. As much as I love Ambrose, nobody deserves to beat Bray Wyatt under pretty much any circumstance imaginable, so anything that gives him wins takes precedence over anything else.



I doubt it would be one sided, especially not for Bray over Ambrose. This time around they aren't building up Bray for Taker at Mania. While Ambrose isn't booked W/L wise like Sami Zayn is anymore. The only feud Ambrose really lost over the past year was to AJ and he was protected in every loss. Plus Ambrose is still IC Champion and I don't see Bray getting IC Title right now. These days Ambrose/Wyatt are on a pretty even playing field. So my guess they would do same thing they did with the Corbin feud. Which is have Ambrose win the match with IC title on the line. While Bray will win a non-title match or something(with some stupid excuse why Ambrose lost). That's the way WWE usually plays it with 50/50 booking when trying to protect two guys in a similar position.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Strowman :mark:

Its time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

imthegame19 said:


> I doubt it would be one sided, especially not for Bray over Ambrose. This time around they aren't building up Bray for Taker at Mania. While Ambrose isn't booked W/L wise like Sami Zayn is anymore. The only feud Ambrose really lost over the past year was to AJ and he was protected in every loss.* Plus Ambrose is still IC Champion and I don't see Bray getting IC Title right now.* These days Ambrose/Wyatt are on a pretty even playing field. So my guess they would do same thing they did with the Corbin feud. Which is have Ambrose win the match with IC title on the line. While Bray will win a non-title match or something(with some stupid excuse why Ambrose lost). That's the way WWE usually plays it with 50/50 booking when trying to protect two guys in a similar position.


There's nothing stopping it from happening, there's no big IC title feud that we know of in the pipeline between Ambrose and whoever that's being built for SummerSlam. Besides, Jinder Mahal is the #1 contender to the WWE title, and he might win, so who knows what the hell Vince is capable of right now. I could see almost anything happening after that.

Regardless, it probably will be an even feud and that's a shame. I agree that they're likely to 50/50 it. They shouldn't, considering that Bray Wyatt is technically the top heel on the brand with Brock Lesnar absent, and Dean Ambrose is the #4 babyface, and Bray is a lot better than him, but that is how WWE operates.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> There's nothing stopping it from happening, there's no big IC title feud that we know of in the pipeline between Ambrose and whoever that's being built for SummerSlam. Besides, Jinder Mahal is the #1 contender to the WWE title, and he might win, so who knows what the hell Vince is capable of right now. I could see almost anything happening after that.
> 
> Regardless, it probably will be an even feud and that's a shame. I agree that they're likely to 50/50 it. They shouldn't, considering that Bray Wyatt is technically the top heel on the brand with Brock Lesnar absent, and Dean Ambrose is the #4 babyface, and Bray is a lot better than him, but that is how WWE operates.


I don't see how Bray is ahead of Braun or Samoa Joe at the moment. If your going to say that then you can make a case Ambrose is the 2nd face on the roster. Especially with Rollins struggling now that Triple H angle is done. 



Right now Ambrose is right there with Balor as 3rd or 4th face. Personally I think Balor will be hurt due to Ambrose being on the show. Too much competition and Balor doesn't have strong mic skills for a talkie Raw show. Balor would have probably been better off on Smackdown. Struggling to find a spot for him last 4 weeks and all his random appearances isn't a good sign. Especially if they give him lesser feud with Miz instead of Bray now.


While as we already seen Ambrose will get plenty of tv and segments. Due to his mic skills and ability to do serious Ambrose or comedy Ambrose segments. While he still gets a good reaction from the crowd. Realistically Bray is right there with Miz has 3rd or 4th heel. Which is why they have these guys flip flopping potential feuds. 



Losing to Orton at Mania really killed Bray momentum and it's hard to take him seriously enough as a top heel. So I can't see him beating Ambrose a bunch either. Not with how protected Ambrose is booked W/L wise. Plus they will want to keep Ambrose strong for potential Joe and Strowman feuds come this summer. Which is why they do the 50/50 booking stuff. Personally I wonder if Ambrose cost Bray this match with Orton at Payback now. Because if Bray loses again in his own match. Well that will be hard for Bray to overcome. In that case I wouldn't be surprised if the feud is one sided for Ambrose.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

I thought it was alright, opening segment was cool, pretty funny. 

Alexa killed it on the mic, destroyed that child Bayley and her bestie. 

Kalisto stole the show, FUCKING GOAT! SLAYED the monster among men. He's main event material now tbh. 

Cruiserweights were good, I enjoyed the match. Austin & Jack got nice chemistry.

Finally got a good look at Seth's new finisher & I don't like it that much tbh, got mixed feelings about it. And the ending of the episode was boring, didn't like that neither.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's RAW was certainly average. Started off with a nice opening promo with the switches to Highlight Reel, Miz TV and Ambrose Asylum. The Cruiserweight match was not bad as the wrestlers are getting time to develop their characters and storylines. Poor Kalisto though. He should be used in that division but was fed to Braun Stroman. Yeah he won the match but that post-match beatdown was sad to watch. It was Matt Hardy's turn for a singles match and nice to see him defeat Sheamus. 

I can not get into Dana Brooke. It sucks Alicia Fox had to job to her. Almost looked like Dana botched her own finishing move. Speaking of botching, was Samoa Joe reading cue cards in his backstage interview? He was never looking at the camera and was only looking at the interviewer and somewhere offscreen. Reminded me of John Morrison's classic Smackdown interview. Was nice to see Finn Balor team up with Rollins and Big Cass since Enzo is just a whipping boy in the ring. I'm sure fans rather see Finn join Anderson and Gallows though. 

Alexa killed it out there with her promo. Love her demeanor and responding to the annoying What chants. Sasha felt real out there too. I'm just not really digging Bayley at all. Still don't see what's good about her and was the weakest of the three in promos. Glad Alexa didn't lose to Sasha fairly yet too. The ending to RAW was lacking and boring. They tried to build up Miz's mystery tag partner to be a big deal but when Bray Wyatt came out, the fans didn't react much. Bray's stock fell down hard. Losing his home, sister Abigail all from Orton is just too much to overcome.


----------



## P1Fan (Apr 24, 2017)

The Braun stuff was decent, but Alexa was the highlight of the show for me. She's got real personality and it doesn't come across as forced, she's very confident.

I really don't like how The Miz is being booked. I would have liked to see him get the upper hand on Ambrose this week and then challenge him for the gold at Payback.

I really wanted a promo from Seth/Joe where the two make the feud personal and give me a reason to care.

It seems like Cesaro/Sheamus won't offer a handshake on the 3rd occasion they lose... at Payback.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> There's nothing stopping it from happening, there's no big IC title feud that we know of in the pipeline between Ambrose and whoever that's being built for SummerSlam. Besides, Jinder Mahal is the #1 contender to the WWE title, and he might win, so who knows what the hell Vince is capable of right now. I could see almost anything happening after that.
> 
> Regardless, it probably will be an even feud and that's a shame. I agree that they're likely to 50/50 it. They shouldn't, considering that Bray Wyatt is technically the top heel on the brand with Brock Lesnar absent, and Dean Ambrose is the #4 babyface, and Bray is a lot better than him, but that is how WWE operates.



Deans going over

Then bray attacks poor widdle finn for brays summerslam burial cause finn becomes 'the demon'


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

So boring Wyatt was Miz's tag partner. Man, it was far more interesting when it looked like Miz was just using it as an excuse to get out of the match


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Braun losing that match was stupidly pointless. If you're going to have him destroy Kalisto anyway, then just let him win the match. There's no reason not to.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Kalisto's mask > The World. That was some near Muta like next level shit. Feuding with Braun made him relevant again tbh. He needed this win in order to use him in future as a credible mid card babyface. Repacking with that great mask(still not fan of his masktail thingy) and new music was on point.

Main event was a big failure IMO. I know that they will be on SD but for a moment I thought Miz's partner was going to be Mike Bennet (and Maria). These two couple seems perfect for each other. But whatever.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

LOL so we are suppose to believe Kalisto got badly hurt from a 3-4 foot drop off the stage? I just laughed when I watched it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So was that WWE's message to people that 'Wins and losses don't matter'?

I mean, I know Braun got his heat straight back with the beatdown and all that, but it was still pretty pointless for Kalisto to win the match first IMO.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Best part of RAW was not seeing Enzo stumble his way through a match. Big Cass looks so much better without him in the ring tbh.

Miz deserves better than this.

Wyatt on RAW doesn't fit and losing at Mania has seriously killed him for good now I think. There's NO coming back from that.

BRAUN losing to Kalisto was seriously pointless. I like Kalisto but he should've been squashed like a bug and sent to 205 Live to have awesome matches with Neville.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Ever since the superstar shakeup shit, I find RAW very hard(er) to watch than ever before. I really don't know where they are trying to go with Miz, Ambrose, Finn, Bliss and etc. Really some confusing shit.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

hopefully they'll get things figured out because everything feels very confusing to me right now.


----------

